# Dayton vs. Zenith



## ShibbyShibby

I am getting close to buying the rims for my 64 and wanted your opinions on what to buy. I already know I want a set of 13 x 7 72 spoke all chrome knock-offs. Question is...





Dayton or Zenith?


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Oct 8 2009, 11:07 PM~15309209
> *I am getting close to buying the rims for my 64 and wanted your opinions on what to buy. I already know I want a set of 13 x 7 72 spoke all chrome knock-offs. Question is...
> Dayton or Zenith?
> *


Dayton with Zenith Knock-offs


----------



## slam-low63

:0


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## ShibbyShibby

well?


----------



## TwOtYme

DAYTONS.


----------



## baggedout81

I'd go Z's


----------



## ShibbyShibby

any particular reasons why one is better than the other?


----------



## ROCK OUT

i like Zeniths cause they got the rings on the hub an the locking k/os


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Oct 9 2009, 03:40 PM~15313182
> *any particular reasons why one is better than the other?
> *


72 spoke Zenith's just have a whole different look to them.And there craftsmanship is truly amazing.

My .02.........W/ the kinda money and time you have put into that impala i think a set of colored 72's of some type would set that fucker off even more


----------



## STYLEZ_Y_SUP

I never had daytons or zeniths so I wont know. :uh:


----------



## texasgold

Daytons  

quality is and has always been #1

I dont know if Zenith offers a warranty, but Dayton has a 3 year warranty.

http://www.daytonwirewheels.com/lowridercars.htm


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Sep 14 2009, 09:31 PM~15083511
> *72-Spoke Cross Lace
> 13X7 and 14X7 Sets Coming Soon...
> 
> *Wheels built here in U.S.A., Knock-off's and Adapters are china.
> *All Chrome Plated Steel Construction (Hub, Spokes, Nipples, Outer).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


or here's a good alternative to both :biggrin:


----------



## Models IV Life

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Oct 9 2009, 01:00 PM~15313359
> *or here's a good alternative to both  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :biggrin: WHERE IS THIS ORIGINAL POST??


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Oct 9 2009, 01:44 PM~15313218
> *72 spoke Zenith's just have a whole different look to them.And there craftsmanship is truly amazing.
> 
> My .02.........W/ the kinda money and time you have put into that impala i think a set of colored 72's of some type would set that fucker off even more
> *



I don't know if I want any colour in my wheels? I have seen some coloured spokes and rims and different configurations but I don't know if I like it. I really love all sparkle! All Chrome. I dunno?

My car is gonna be red, and this rim looks pretty good. Keep in mind it isn't a 72 spoke


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Oct 9 2009, 02:00 PM~15313359
> *or here's a good alternative to both  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



What brand are these wheels?


----------



## ShibbyShibby

See I'm thinkin all chrome Zeniths are what might end up making it on my car


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Oct 9 2009, 04:27 PM~15313578
> *I don't know if I want any colour in my wheels? I have seen some coloured spokes and rims and different configurations but I don't know if I like it. I really love all sparkle! All Chrome. I dunno?
> 
> My car is gonna be red, and this rim looks pretty good. Keep in mind it isn't a 72 spoke
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


You could go red ring and red nipples that would leave you w/ a ton of chrome left.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Oct 9 2009, 02:30 PM~15313609
> *You could go red ring and red nipples that would leave you w/ a ton of chrome left.
> *



yeah that's true. 


so I've got 2 guys in here that like the D's, but I'm getting a general consensus that Z's are the hot number?


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Oct 9 2009, 02:23 PM~15313554
> *:0  :0  :biggrin:  WHERE IS THIS ORIGINAL POST??
> *


right here: http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=493372&st=240

or right here: http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=397580&st=160

:biggrin:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Oct 9 2009, 02:28 PM~15313592
> *What brand are these wheels?
> *


Theyre generic, no name, but they're made here in the U.S. (California) and we're distributing them... the quality is fantastic!
And its the only other way to get a 72 spoke besides D'z and Z's


----------



## Models IV Life

THOSE LOOK AWESOME BRO!!! CHROME LOOKS FLAWLESS!!! ANY WORD ON THOSE KNOCKOFFS FROM YOUR OTHER THREAD HOMIE?


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Oct 9 2009, 02:42 PM~15313711
> *THOSE LOOK AWESOME BRO!!! CHROME LOOKS FLAWLESS!!! ANY WORD ON THOSE KNOCKOFFS FROM YOUR OTHER THREAD HOMIE?
> *


Thanks their triple plated here in Southern California... I just sent you a PM for the knock-off's


----------



## SoulDemon

zs cross lace!!!


----------



## Models IV Life

:thumbsup:


----------



## ''79blkmonte''

well well well i'll tell you this if u get d's you can never go wrong 

now z's they got a hella look i have some thats the only reason i got them now if you get some make sure u get tubes in them cause you might have some leeks and yes i would get them again all cause of the 
great look they have :thumbsup:


----------



## NaptownSwangin

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Oct 9 2009, 05:35 PM~15313655
> *right here: http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=493372&st=240
> 
> or right here: http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=397580&st=160
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


Ds aint that much more...


----------



## supersporting88

:thumbsup:


----------



## Stomper714

DAm Supersporting, Those Wheels are what i want, I'm also a First time Buyer I hear D's are the Best from diffrent Threads, ThOse KO's are what i'm looking for, do you happen to know how much they go for?? Thanx


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by ''79blkmonte''_@Oct 9 2009, 03:11 PM~15313930
> *well well well i'll tell you this if u get d's you can never go wrong
> 
> now z's they got a hella look i have some thats the only reason i got them now if you get some make sure u get tubes in them cause you might have some leeks and yes i would get them again all cause of the
> great look they have :thumbsup:
> *



awesome that's great info man!


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Oct 9 2009, 02:40 PM~15313699
> *Theyre generic, no name, but they're made here in the U.S. (California) and we're distributing them... the quality is fantastic!
> And its the only other way to get a 72 spoke besides D'z and Z's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Fuck the chrome on those rims are BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## R0L0

Original Campbell wheels hit me up for specials and pricing if interested!


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=441688


----------



## Phat6Deuce

> _Originally posted by supersporting88_@Oct 9 2009, 04:25 PM~15314464
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


too lazy to count, besides, i get dizzy. hahah...those 120s?


----------



## supersporting88

> _Originally posted by Stomper714+Oct 9 2009, 08:26 PM~15315161-->
> 
> 
> 
> DAm Supersporting,    Those Wheels are what i want,  I'm also a First time Buyer I hear D's are the Best from  diffrent Threads, ThOse KO's are what i'm looking for, do you happen to know how much they go for??  Thanx
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I called Dayton and they ran about $1,800 for the set like mine, but I picked these up from a guy here on layitlow new still in the box :cheesy:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Phat6Deuce_@Oct 9 2009, 11:10 PM~15316401
> *too lazy to count, besides, i get dizzy. hahah...those 120s?
> *


100 spoke. Wish they were 88s, but I can't complain for the price I paid.


----------



## Junkshop pros

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Oct 9 2009, 02:00 PM~15313359
> *or here's a good alternative to both  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


id go with these. have a set. hopped the sh=t out of them and they it still looks as if it came right out the box. craftmenship and quality there just not the high price. i love my d'z but these are just as good. alsogot a set of 96 z's that are bad azz too. :biggrin:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Oct 9 2009, 06:32 PM~15315190
> *Fuck the chrome on those rims are BEAUTIFUL!
> *


Thanks they're triple-plated right here in Southern Califoinia


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by Junkshop pros_@Oct 10 2009, 01:11 AM~15318096
> *id go with these. have a set. hopped the sh=t out of them and they it still looks as if it came right out the box.  craftmenship and quality there just not the high price.  i love my d'z but these are just as good.  alsogot a set of 96 z's that are bad azz too. :biggrin:
> *


Thanks homie :thumbsup: I'm glad you like your wheels.

Envious Touch always aims to please!


----------



## DanielDucati

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Oct 12 2009, 09:54 AM~15331285
> *Thanks they're triple-plated right here in Southern Califoinia
> *


Are they priced around the same price C&G sells them for?


----------



## Stomper714

dam that's good, Lucky you LOW


----------



## ShibbyShibby

it's pretty tempting to buy those rims.


----------



## texasgold

i still haven't seen any company other then Dayton with a 3 year warranty


If im spending a large amount on some wheels, then i would want some sort of coverage


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Oct 13 2009, 12:25 PM~15343148
> *i still haven't seen any company other then Dayton with a 3 year warranty
> If im spending a large amount on some wheels, then i would want some sort of coverage
> *



true enough.


----------



## flakes23

DAYTON....


----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING

> Dayton


----------



## DOUGHBOY1117

when it comes to dayton and zentih all their qualities are comparable...it mainly comes down to buyer preference


----------



## AndrewH

> _Originally posted by ''79blkmonte''_@Oct 9 2009, 04:11 PM~15313930
> *well well well i'll tell you this if u get d's you can never go wrong
> 
> now z's they got a hella look i have some thats the only reason i got them now if you get some make sure u get tubes in them cause you might have some leeks and yes i would get them again all cause of the
> great look they have :thumbsup:
> *


only in lowridin will someone continue to use and support a product that fails :uh:


----------



## ''79blkmonte''

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Oct 14 2009, 04:40 PM~15356944
> *only in lowridin will someone continue to use and support a product that fails  :uh:
> *



true that :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Oct 14 2009, 03:40 PM~15356944
> *only in lowridin will someone continue to use and support a product that fails  :uh:
> *


FAILED HAHA :roflmao:


----------



## Wizzard

Im going with Zeniths.


----------



## DanielDucati

I'm going with Zaytons or Deniths.......there both built well! :thumbsup:


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Oct 14 2009, 03:40 PM~15356944
> *only in lowridin will someone continue to use and support a product that fails  :uh:
> *



?????


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by WickedWizzard_@Oct 14 2009, 08:04 PM~15360171
> *Im going with Zeniths.
> *



I think after all the research I've done on the net, plus some opinions on here and STARING at wheel pictures for days I've decided to go with the 72 spoke all chrome 13 inch Zeniths. they just look so fuckin awesome!



Anyone get a good deal on them in here?


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Oct 15 2009, 01:28 AM~15362872
> *I think after all the research I've done on the net, plus some opinions on here and STARING at wheel pictures for days I've decided to go with the 72 spoke all chrome 13 inch Zeniths. they just look so fuckin awesome!
> Anyone get a good deal on them in here?
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=447817

I'd go straight to the  source


----------



## Wizzard

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Oct 15 2009, 07:39 AM~15362972
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=447817
> 
> I'd go straight to the   source
> *


X2.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

thanks guys!


----------



## 40bomb

Don't overlook the Wire Wheel King. Quality of D's with the look of Z's


----------



## lowdeville

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Oct 15 2009, 12:28 AM~15362872
> *I think after all the research I've done on the net, plus some opinions on here and STARING at wheel pictures for days I've decided to go with the 72 spoke all chrome 13 inch Zeniths. they just look so fuckin awesome!
> Anyone get a good deal on them in here?
> *


Go straight to the man,he posted just above you,great product,great guy to deal with to.


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by 40bomb_@Oct 16 2009, 04:26 AM~15375388
> *Don't overlook the Wire Wheel King. Quality of D's with the look of Z's
> *


----------



## R0L0

Our wheels come with a 2 year warranty...



































Set 2


----------



## R0L0

Why do the Mod's keep erasing my post in this topic??????? :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## DOUGHBOY1117

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Oct 16 2009, 09:36 AM~15376973
> *Why do the Mod's keep erasing my post in this topic??????? :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


what did ya post?Ive had the SAME thing happen to me when postin in the wheels forum!! :uh:


----------



## supercoolguy

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Oct 13 2009, 12:25 PM~15343148
> *i still haven't seen any company other then Dayton with a 3 year warranty
> If im spending a large amount on some wheels, then i would want some sort of coverage
> *


true. i got some 72 cross zs but i leaning towards some ds with a warranty on my next ones.


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by DOUGHBOY1117_@Oct 16 2009, 09:25 AM~15377455
> *what did ya post?Ive had the SAME thing happen to me when postin in the wheels forum!! :uh:
> *


I posted on here that we offer a 2 year warranty on our wheels and it got deleted so i posted it again today..


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Oct 16 2009, 05:33 PM~15381496
> *I posted on here that we offer a 2 year warranty on our wheels and it got deleted so i posted it again today..
> *


HERE ROLLO LET ME TRY

WE OFFER A 3 YEAR WARRANTY


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

zenith wire wheels , daytons are plain and cost way too much,


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA




----------



## DOUGHBOY1117

zenith and wwk are definately puttin it down when it comes to wheels!!!In my opinion they both blow dayton out of the water,why paid 2500 for some plain old daynas when a lil more will score you a fully engraved and colored custom set of Z,s?????????????????????


----------



## regal ryda

ZENITH'S IMO










Built for the streets by the streets


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by DOUGHBOY1117_@Oct 16 2009, 07:15 PM~15382255
> *zenith and wwk are definately puttin it down when it comes to wheels!!!In my opinion they both blow dayton out of the water,why paid 2500 for some plain old daynas when a lil more will score you a fully engraved and colored custom set of Z,s?????????????????????
> *


I AGREE


----------



## SIXFOE

If they both got three year warranty i would definitly go with Zeniths, theyre cheaper to buy and they look better than Danas.

My 2 cents.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

ha ha.. yet again!

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: ShibbyShibby, baggedout81


----------



## baggedout81

topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: baggedout81, ShibbyShibby


here we go again :0


----------



## ShibbyShibby

OMG I think I just came in my pants!

That has got to be the sexiest wheel i have ever seen!


----------



## JasonJ

To me... Zenith has the better looking wheel, but some people have had issues with leaks. I know 4 people with Z's and even owned a set myself for a month or two.... i was very impressed with the looks but i wanted to send them back and do a color change on them which would just require them disassembling the wheel and reassembling it once my homie brought them back with the new paint and leafing... but when i called i kinda got the brush off and was told to just buy another set. I got the impression they didnt want the hassle, so i sold them. Me and the owner JD have had a few heated discussions on here about a year ago, but its all good. Ill admit, his wheels are beautiful and i would buy a set if he guarantees no leaks. Im all about supporting the underdog who represents what we do and comes from a lowriding background (Zenith) instead of some corporation who just sees the dollar signs and bails out on the lowrider community once the Chinas started hitting the market (Dayton)... but its a tough decision... do you take a chance on the Z's with a hit or miss record of leaking and suspect warranty coverage... or do you go with Dayton and sleep easier at night knowing they will fix a leaky wheel? Its alot of money.

Out of the 4 people i personally know that have Zeniths...

One of them has had no problems at all and loves them.

One said his started rusting after one year and when he asked Zenith about it they blamed the weather conditions for his region even though all the car did was sit in the garage. 

And the other 2 people i know had leaks on all 4 wheels and had to use inner tubes... but Zenith blamed it on the tire installer. But the tire installers said they have mounted many sets of Daytons and never had a leak.

Daytons have a long standing reputation for quality and back their warranty from what i have heard... the ones i owned never needed a warranty claim and still looked beautiful after many years. I dont know if the Zenith warranty covers leaks or not, but if it does and you can get it in writing i like the look of Zenith better... but if they leak flat overnight and you cant get them fixed what are you gonna do? I have 2 64's that im going to be needing wheels for... one is for the street and one is more on the show side... but im just sitting back watching until that time comes... but for now my Homeboyz built wheels from 5 years ago still look like brand new and lost 8lbs of pressure in one tire over a 5 year period.


----------



## DOUGHBOY1117

very well said!!!


----------



## KandyPainted

Wire wheel king


----------



## supercoolguy

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Oct 16 2009, 06:04 PM~15381739
> *
> 
> WE OFFER A 3 YEAR WARRANTY
> *


whats the warranty cover???


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Oct 17 2009, 10:09 AM~15386464
> *To me... Zenith has the better looking wheel, but some people have had issues with leaks. I know 4 people with Z's and even owned a set myself for a month or two.... i was very impressed with the looks but i wanted to send them back and do a color change on them which would just require them disassembling the wheel and reassembling it once my homie brought them back with the new paint and leafing... but when i called i kinda got the brush off and was told to just buy another set. I got the impression they didnt want the hassle, so i sold them. Me and the owner JD have had a few heated discussions on here about a year ago, but its all good. Ill admit, his wheels are beautiful and i would buy a set if he guarantees no leaks. Im all about supporting the underdog who represents what we do and comes from a lowriding background (Zenith) instead of some corporation who just sees the dollar signs and bails out on the lowrider community once the Chinas started hitting the market (Dayton)... but its a tough decision... do you take a chance on the Z's with a hit or miss record of leaking and suspect warranty coverage... or do you go with Dayton and sleep easier at night knowing they will fix a leaky wheel? Its alot of money.
> 
> Out of the 4 people i personally know that have Zeniths...
> 
> One of them has had no problems at all and loves them.
> 
> One said his started rusting after one year and when he asked Zenith about it they blamed the weather conditions for his region even though all the car did was sit in the garage.
> 
> And the other 2 people i know had leaks on all 4 wheels and had to use inner tubes... but Zenith blamed it on the tire installer. But the tire installers said they have mounted many sets of Daytons and never had a leak.
> 
> Daytons have a long standing reputation for quality and back their warranty from what i have heard... the ones i owned never needed a warranty claim and still looked beautiful after many years. I dont know if the Zenith warranty covers leaks or not, but if it does and you can get it in writing i like the look of Zenith better... but if they leak flat overnight and you cant get them fixed what are you gonna do? I have 2 64's that im going to be needing wheels for... one is for the street and one is more on the show side... but im just sitting back watching until that time comes... but for now my Homeboyz built wheels from 5 years ago still look like brand new and lost 8lbs of pressure in one tire over a 5 year period.
> *


FUNNY CAUSE THIS ALLWAYS COMES UP 

AND WALT CAME DOWN TO VISIT ME AND TOLD ME HIS WHEELS HOLLYHOODS AND ANOTHER 2 DIFFERENT SETS AND OUT OF ALL OF THEM ONLY HAD A ISSUE WITH 1 RIM

I HAVE MY ORIGANIL SET OF ZENITHS I BOUGHT WHEN I LIVED IN TEXAS AND THEY HAVE BEEN SITTING OUTSIDE FOR 2 YEARS NOW AND IF YOU WASHT THEM THEY STILL LOOK NEW 

THE CLIMET HAS CHANGED ALOT AND THERE IS ALOT MORE ACID IN THE WATER THAT WILL CAUS EALOT OF ISSUES 

WD40 HELPS PREVENT ISSUES AND HELPS SOLVE ISSUES

AS FOR LEAKS WE DO HAVE A WARRANTY BUT WE WILL NOT REPAIR THE MISTAKES OF OTHERS 
FROM TIME AND TIME PEOPLE COMPLAIN THEY HAVE A LEAKY WHEEL BUT WHEN I ASK THEM TO SEND ME A PIC OF THE DAMAGED AREA I GET NOTHING 
TIRE SHOPS FUCK WHEELS UP ALL THE TIME
AS A SMALL FAMILY OWNED COMPANY I CAN NOT AFFORD TO GET SCREWED AND LOOSE MONEY OVER OTHER PEOPLES MISTAKES

HOW COME THE WHEELS AND TIRE SETS WE SHIPPED HAD NO PROBLEMS

AS FOR TAKING YOUR WHEELS APART ASK ANYONE THAT BUILDS WHEELS WHEN YOU TEAR DOWN A SET OF WHEELS NOT ALL THE NIPPLES AND SPOKE MAKE THE TRANSITION YOU LOOSE ALOT OF PARTS 
THEN YOU HAVE TO STRIP THE PAINT 
YOUR TALKING $150 TO TAKE APART
$150 TO RETRUE AND SEAL 
$ FOR THE NIPPLES AND SPOKES YOU LOOSE
$ FOR STRIPPING
$FOR POWDER COAT 
THATS ALOT OF $ UNLESS YOU THINK I DO THIS FOR KICKS :biggrin: SORRY HOMIE I HAVE 7 KIDS IN MY HOUSE AND I AS WELL BUILD CARS 

AND AS FOR YOUR HOMBOYZ BUILT WHEELS WELL MY DAYTONS CROWNS PLAYERS SUPREME ROADSTER AND ROADSTARS 
NEVER HAD ANY ISSUES CAUSE I TOOK REAL GOOD CARE OF THEM BUT DID HAVE A FEW TIRE SHOPS BUST A SEAL 

JUST MY 2 PENNIES


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by supercoolguy_@Oct 17 2009, 10:40 AM~15386669
> *whats the warranty cover???
> *


3 YEAR STRUCTURE
90 DAYS LEAKS 
1 YEAR ON CHROME 

AND JUST LIKE DAYTON AND THE WWK WE HAVE RULES AND PROTOCOL WE MUST GO BY


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

ME PERSONALY I THINK 1,800 FOR A SET OF ALL CHROME WITH ONLY STAINLESS STEEL SPOKES IS CRAZY

WE HAVE STAINLESS STEEL NIPPLES SPOKES BEAUTY RING 
LASER ETCHING SERIAL NUMBER FOR 1350 

AND YES WERE NOT ALLWAYS PERFECT BUT TRY OUR BEST 
BUT LOOK AT MY TOPIC 70+ PAGES AND ALL HAVE WHEELS WE BUILT JUST THIS YEAR


I DROPPED MY PRICE CAUSE MY FELLOW RIDERS ARE GOING THREW HARD TIMES 
DAYTON DONT GIVE A FUCK (YES I SAID IT) 
IM A RIDER ALLWAYS HAVE BEEN ALLWAYS WILL BE


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Oct 17 2009, 02:45 PM~15387181
> *FUNNY CAUSE THIS ALLWAYS COMES UP
> 
> AND WALT CAME DOWN TO VISIT ME AND TOLD ME HIS WHEELS HOLLYHOODS AND ANOTHER 2 DIFFERENT SETS AND OUT OF ALL OF THEM ONLY HAD A ISSUE WITH 1 RIM
> 
> I HAVE MY ORIGANIL SET OF ZENITHS I BOUGHT WHEN I LIVED IN TEXAS AND THEY HAVE BEEN SITTING OUTSIDE FOR 2 YEARS NOW AND IF YOU WASHT THEM THEY STILL LOOK NEW
> 
> THE CLIMET HAS CHANGED ALOT AND THERE IS ALOT MORE ACID IN THE WATER THAT WILL CAUS EALOT OF ISSUES
> 
> WD40 HELPS PREVENT ISSUES AND HELPS SOLVE ISSUES
> 
> AS FOR LEAKS WE DO HAVE A WARRANTY BUT WE WILL NOT REPAIR THE MISTAKES OF OTHERS
> FROM TIME AND TIME  PEOPLE COMPLAIN THEY HAVE A LEAKY WHEEL BUT WHEN I ASK THEM TO SEND ME A PIC OF THE DAMAGED AREA I GET NOTHING
> TIRE SHOPS FUCK WHEELS UP ALL THE TIME
> AS A SMALL FAMILY OWNED COMPANY I CAN NOT AFFORD TO GET SCREWED AND LOOSE MONEY OVER OTHER PEOPLES MISTAKES
> 
> HOW COME THE WHEELS AND TIRE SETS WE SHIPPED HAD NO PROBLEMS
> 
> AS FOR TAKING YOUR WHEELS APART ASK ANYONE THAT BUILDS WHEELS WHEN YOU TEAR DOWN A SET OF WHEELS NOT ALL THE NIPPLES AND SPOKE MAKE THE TRANSITION YOU LOOSE ALOT OF PARTS
> THEN YOU HAVE TO STRIP THE PAINT
> YOUR TALKING $150 TO TAKE APART
> $150 TO RETRUE AND SEAL
> $ FOR THE NIPPLES AND SPOKES YOU LOOSE
> $ FOR STRIPPING
> $FOR POWDER COAT
> THATS ALOT OF $ UNLESS YOU THINK I DO THIS FOR KICKS :biggrin: SORRY HOMIE I HAVE 7 KIDS IN MY HOUSE AND I AS WELL BUILD CARS
> 
> AND AS FOR YOUR HOMBOYZ BUILT WHEELS WELL MY DAYTONS CROWNS PLAYERS SUPREME ROADSTER AND ROADSTARS
> NEVER HAD ANY ISSUES CAUSE I TOOK REAL GOOD CARE OF THEM BUT DID HAVE A FEW TIRE SHOPS BUST A SEAL
> 
> JUST MY 2 PENNIES
> *


Yea, the ones on Hollyhood 63 that Walt built were the ones i said that i knew of with no complaints... he loves them. After all the back and forth we have had on here... i still have to give you respect man, because you are passionate about what you are doing and that is lacking in alot of businesses these days who are just out for the quick buck...


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

THANKS JASON 

NOW DONT GET ME WRONG I HAVE GIVIN A FEW PEOPLE A HARD TIME WHEN THEY SAY THEY HAD AN ISSUE AND THATS CAUSE THEY ALLWAYS START OFF WITH "A YEAR AGO MY WHEELS STARTED LEAKIN "


----------



## Maverick

i see ya jasonj..i'll comment later..my hogs are playing lol.


----------



## big C

straight outta of 93 no complaints


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

love my 72 spoke center gold dz


----------



## texasgold

cant go wrong with 88s


----------



## TwOtYme

The set of Zeniths we got from Jd........were Pefect ...no problems... 
But I sold them and kept my daytons.. :biggrin:


----------



## ShibbyShibby

When it comes to that climate issue that's a big deal for me. I live in Calgary, Alberta, Canada. Keep in mind my 64 is a show car and will only roll on summer streets, but if I ever had an issue with chrome I certainly wouldn't want the "climate" to be the reason my chrome went away. Cause I call bullshit on that. 

I had a set of 15 inch Cragars I rolled on in my 65 Impala SS. I drove that car year round for 4 years and by the third winter I finally had some rust come through the chrome on the rim of the Cragar. 

So I guess what I'm saying is if I ever had a chrome issue the climate thing would be a copout for what really wrong. I'm not saying I would have an issue, I'm just sayin...


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Oct 17 2009, 04:49 PM~15388555
> *When it comes to that climate issue that's a big deal for me. I live in Calgary, Alberta, Canada. Keep in mind my 64 is a show car and will only roll on summer streets, but if I ever had an issue with chrome I certainly wouldn't want the "climate" to be the reason my chrome went away. Cause I call bullshit on that.
> 
> I had a set of 15 inch Cragars I rolled on in my 65 Impala SS. I drove that car year round for 4 years and by the third winter I finally had some rust come through the chrome on the rim of the Cragar.
> 
> So I guess what I'm saying is if I ever had a chrome issue the climate thing would be a copout for what really wrong. I'm not saying I would have an issue, I'm just sayin...
> *


I HAVE CUSTOMERS ALL OVER CANADA AND NOT 1 ISSUE

AND FOR THE RECORD HOMIE WE WERE TALKING ABOUT RUST DUE TO HARD WATER


----------



## lone star

dayton vs. zenith is like impala vs cadillac. i like both and ive had both. u can do alot with zeniths, more custom. daytons are good for gold and chrome combos. i love the zenith series II 2 prong spinner. the 3 prong super swept spinner, the dayton 3 prong spinner and the dayton 2 prong swept and fluted spinner. :biggrin: i wish both companies offer a variety of eagle colors gold and chrome combos like the roadsters had back in the day.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Oct 17 2009, 04:59 PM~15388623
> *I HAVE CUSTOMERS ALL OVER CANADA AND NOT 1 ISSUE
> 
> AND FOR THE RECORD HOMIE WE WERE TALKING ABOUT RUST DUE TO HARD WATER
> *



Okay cool. You could see my concern though right? I mean Canada ain't like southern Cali or Texas.


----------



## lowdeville

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Oct 17 2009, 06:14 PM~15388759
> *Okay cool. You could see my concern though right? I mean Canada ain't like southern Cali or Texas.
> *


I'm in Manitoba,have had numerous sets of ching-changs(before my z's),and never had any rust issues(if anything were to show up it'd be on the crap china rims).Our climate is 10x worse than Alberta,you won't have issues because of the weather(unless you're driving in snow,etc),go with the Z's,you'll be happy.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Oct 17 2009, 05:30 PM~15388888
> *I'm in Manitoba,have had numerous sets of ching-changs(before my z's),and never had any rust issues(if anything were to show up it'd be on the crap china rims).Our climate is 10x worse than Alberta,you won't have issues because of the weather(unless you're driving in snow,etc),go with the Z's,you'll be happy.
> *



Yeah you're tellin me! I drove though Manitoba to Ontario in the winter once and I was in shock! I love Alberta Chinooks! :biggrin: 

Yeah I'm goin with Z's for sure!


----------



## Maverick

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Oct 17 2009, 11:09 AM~15386464
> *To me... Zenith has the better looking wheel, but some people have had issues with leaks. I know 4 people with Z's and even owned a set myself for a month or two.... i was very impressed with the looks but i wanted to send them back and do a color change on them which would just require them disassembling the wheel and reassembling it once my homie brought them back with the new paint and leafing... but when i called i kinda got the brush off and was told to just buy another set. I got the impression they didnt want the hassle, so i sold them. Me and the owner JD have had a few heated discussions on here about a year ago, but its all good. Ill admit, his wheels are beautiful and i would buy a set if he guarantees no leaks. Im all about supporting the underdog who represents what we do and comes from a lowriding background (Zenith) instead of some corporation who just sees the dollar signs and bails out on the lowrider community once the Chinas started hitting the market (Dayton)... but its a tough decision... do you take a chance on the Z's with a hit or miss record of leaking and suspect warranty coverage... or do you go with Dayton and sleep easier at night knowing they will fix a leaky wheel? Its alot of money.
> 
> Out of the 4 people i personally know that have Zeniths...
> 
> One of them has had no problems at all and loves them.
> 
> One said his started rusting after one year and when he asked Zenith about it they blamed the weather conditions for his region even though all the car did was sit in the garage.
> 
> And the other 2 people i know had leaks on all 4 wheels and had to use inner tubes... but Zenith blamed it on the tire installer. But the tire installers said they have mounted many sets of Daytons and never had a leak.
> 
> Daytons have a long standing reputation for quality and back their warranty from what i have heard... the ones i owned never needed a warranty claim and still looked beautiful after many years. I dont know if the Zenith warranty covers leaks or not, but if it does and you can get it in writing i like the look of Zenith better... but if they leak flat overnight and you cant get them fixed what are you gonna do? I have 2 64's that im going to be needing wheels for... one is for the street and one is more on the show side... but im just sitting back watching until that time comes... but for now my Homeboyz built wheels from 5 years ago still look like brand new and lost 8lbs of pressure in one tire over a 5 year period.
> *


Ok im back lol...
I'm one of the people Jason has known with the leaky Z's. I havent said much about it.

First of all I will say I like JD. He seems like myself having a busines..kids and the love of lowriding. JD cut me a GREAT deal on my Zeniths. I bought a set of 13" 72 straight lace..color barrel..hub and off color nipples. It took a little longer than i exptected..about 6 months..but i figure quality and custom takes time. 
They were the most beautiful rims i ever owned..i've had a few sets of D's as well..and a few sets of custom chinas from Kieth. 

The issue with mine seemed to maybe be wd40 was left on the rims when sealing. all 4 seals peeled off in one big piece. So i bought some tubes and sold the car. i wont go into everything..whats done is done. i still consider JD a friend of mine. 

Zeniths hands down are the best looking rim out there in my opinion. If Dayton or WWK came up with the same KO's and hub ring I would have to reconsider.


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA




----------



## ShibbyShibby

I don't know if I'm a fan of the "look" of the locking knock-off. I love the idea! I just love the classic look of a normal looking 2 spoke knock-off


----------



## Maverick

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Oct 17 2009, 08:25 PM~15389526
> *I don't know if I'm a fan of the "look" of the locking knock-off. I love the idea! I just love the classic look of a normal looking 2 spoke knock-off
> *


I got the 2008 non locking KO..wish i would have kept them I would love to have another set of those.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Oct 17 2009, 07:37 PM~15389592
> *I got the 2008 non locking KO..wish i would have kept them I would love to have another set of those.
> *



do the years of Z knock-offs change the look?


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Oct 17 2009, 03:21 PM~15387374
> *i see ya jasonj..i'll comment later..my hogs are playing lol.
> *


Couple of suspect calls by the officials against the hogs there at the end. :guns:


----------



## lrocky2003

THIS IS JUST MY OPINION, DAYTON WHEELS ARE NICE, BUT WHEN I GOT MY RIDE MY GOAL TO ACCOMPLISH WAS TO GET ZENITH WIRE WHEELS. THEY MIGHT HAVE THERE ISSUES BUT WHO DON’T, NOBODY IS PERFECT. THESE WHEELS I GOT WERE THE BEST THING THAT I HAVE DONE FOR MY CAR. IM VERY HAPPY WITH THEM AND THEY MADE A BIG DIFFERENCE. J.D. IS A HELL COOL GUY AND I RESPECT THAT GUY FOR HELPING US MAKE OUR CARS LOOK GOOD. I’M PRETTY SURE IF ANYBODY HAD A PROBLEM WITH THERE WHEELS AND TALKED RIGHT WITH J.D. HE WOULD MAKE IT RIGHT. I LOVE THESE WHEELS AND I WILL BE BUYING MY NEXT SET FROM J.D. AND ZENITH OF CALIFORNIA. Z’S #1.


----------



## Maverick

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Oct 17 2009, 08:56 PM~15389691
> *Couple of suspect calls by the officials against the hogs there at the end.  :guns:
> *


bunch of bullshit.


----------



## Wizzard

> _Originally posted by lrocky2003_@Oct 18 2009, 04:22 AM~15389858
> *THIS IS JUST MY OPINION, DAYTON WHEELS ARE NICE, BUT WHEN I GOT MY RIDE MY GOAL TO ACCOMPLISH WAS TO GET ZENITH WIRE WHEELS. THEY MIGHT HAVE THERE ISSUES BUT WHO DON’T, NOBODY IS PERFECT. THESE WHEELS I GOT WERE THE BEST THING THAT I HAVE DONE FOR MY CAR. IM VERY HAPPY WITH THEM AND THEY MADE A BIG DIFFERENCE. J.D. IS A HELL COOL GUY AND I RESPECT THAT GUY FOR HELPING US MAKE OUR CARS LOOK GOOD. I’M PRETTY SURE IF ANYBODY HAD A PROBLEM WITH THERE WHEELS AND TALKED RIGHT WITH J.D. HE WOULD MAKE IT RIGHT. I LOVE THESE WHEELS AND I WILL BE BUYING MY NEXT SET FROM J.D. AND ZENITH OF CALIFORNIA. Z’S #1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


X2! 
And nice set of Z´s there homie!


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by WickedWizzard_@Oct 19 2009, 06:39 AM~15399301
> *X2!
> And nice set of Z´s there homie!
> *



X10000000000

They are really sexy rims man!


----------



## TYTE9D

Daytons all the way. I dont care if they claim to be lowriders or made for lowriders or not, as long as they continue to make quality wheels. I also use napa balljoints and parker slows checks and hoses. They dont advertise towards lowriders but i use them because they are proven quality. It takes more than looks and a cheaper price to make me a believer.


----------



## DOUGHBOY1117

this topic could go on forever like the battle between good and evil(daytons being the evil of course :biggrin: ) anyway i think it all boils down to customer service and warranty these days. I dont thin k dayton would be where they are today were it not for numerous rappers droppin the dayton name in many of they songs and vids. kinda like the way cool water got popular after snoop started throwin it in his raps. If more homies was droppin the zenith name back then and now things would be a bit different i believe? people are too easily influenced by media and it in reality the more media influence the more powerful the name becomes!!!for instance how many of you guys get constantly asked"hey man..you got 16 switches in that thing"?? and thats all because of 1 song that said it one time!!!i myself am a zenith man all the way for my own reasons,just as some are gonna stick with daytons because they believe a more expensive price tag MUST mean that its better qaulity.to each his own but I roll ZENITHS all day every day!!!


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by DOUGHBOY1117_@Oct 19 2009, 12:51 PM~15402222
> *this topic could go on forever like the battle between good and evil(daytons being the evil of course :biggrin: ) anyway i think it all boils down to customer service and warranty these days. I dont thin k dayton would be where they are today were it not for numerous rappers droppin the dayton name in many of they songs and vids. kinda like the way cool water got popular after snoop started throwin it in his raps. If more homies was droppin the zenith name back then and now things would be a bit different i believe? people are too easily influenced by media and it in reality the more media influence the more powerful the name becomes!!!for instance how many of you guys get constantly asked"hey man..you got 16 switches in that thing"?? and thats all because of 1 song that said it one time!!!i myself am a zenith man all the way for my own reasons,just as some are gonna stick with daytons because they believe a more expensive price tag MUST mean that its better qaulity.to each his own but I roll ZENITHS all day every day!!!
> *



It's like Nike or Coca Cola or Harley Davidson. Famous brand names. 

I don't give a shit about that though, I'm runnin 13 inch Zeniths and 4 switches


----------



## DOUGHBOY1117

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Oct 19 2009, 01:10 PM~15402409
> *It's like Nike or Coca Cola or Harley Davidson. Famous brand names.
> 
> I don't give a shit about that though, I'm runnin 13 inch Zeniths and 4 switches
> *


the best combo right there!!!


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 17 2009, 05:14 PM~15388756
> *dayton vs. zenith is like impala vs cadillac.  i like both and ive had both.  u can do alot with zeniths, more custom.  daytons are good for gold and chrome combos. i love the zenith series II 2 prong spinner. the 3 prong super swept spinner, the dayton 3 prong spinner and the dayton 2 prong swept and fluted spinner.  :biggrin:  i wish both companies offer a variety of eagle colors gold and chrome combos like the roadsters had back in the day.
> *


WE WOULD BUT JUST TOO MUCH $


----------



## ShibbyShibby

I might consider some of that laser etching. Like maybe the name of my car in 3 or 4 spots along the bead of the chrome rim. That would look kinda cool and tie the wheels to the car. I know a lof of guys colour match their rims but I don't know if I like it? I really love all chrome.


----------



## lowriders2choppers

much respect for Zenith, but D's all day for me...... :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by DOUGHBOY1117_@Oct 19 2009, 12:51 PM~15402222
> *this topic could go on forever like the battle between good and evil(daytons being the evil of course :biggrin: ) anyway i think it all boils down to customer service and warranty these days. I dont thin k dayton would be where they are today were it not for numerous rappers droppin the dayton name in many of they songs and vids. kinda like the way cool water got popular after snoop started throwin it in his raps. If more homies was droppin the zenith name back then and now things would be a bit different i believe? people are too easily influenced by media and it in reality the more media influence the more powerful the name becomes!!!for instance how many of you guys get constantly asked"hey man..you got 16 switches in that thing"?? and thats all because of 1 song that said it one time!!!i myself am a zenith man all the way for my own reasons,just as some are gonna stick with daytons because they believe a more expensive price tag MUST mean that its better qaulity.to each his own but I roll ZENITHS all day every day!!!
> *


there were quite a few rappers mentioning z's, zeenos, zeenz, zenith back in the day. at least out here in the bay...


----------



## OneStopImpalaShop

Too Short and The Click(for non bay area people, thats E-40's and B-Legits old group) to name a few.............

and if you were in the Bay in the late 80's-90's aint nothing like some series two with small 3-ways

ONLY WAY TO ROLL!!!!!!!

   



> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Oct 20 2009, 12:34 PM~15413509
> *there were quite a few rappers mentioning z's, zeenos, zeenz, zenith back in the day. at least out here in the bay...
> *


----------



## lone star

rappin 4-tay had a few songs mentioning z's


----------



## DOUGHBOY1117

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Oct 20 2009, 12:34 PM~15413509
> *there were quite a few rappers mentioning z's, zeenos, zeenz, zenith back in the day. at least out here in the bay...
> *


zeniths were indeed mentioned but not thrown out there like the dayton name was!


----------



## smiley189

d's all day! u never hear not one bad word about dayton qulity. that point should speak for its self. z's do look good dont get me wrong, but too many leak issus from a number of people. D's are whitout question hands down the best wire wheel made. you can never go wrong with daytons.


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by smiley189_@Oct 20 2009, 04:36 PM~15415517
> *d's all day! u never hear not one bad word about dayton qulity. that point should speak for its self. z's do look good dont get me wrong, but too many leak issus from a number of people. D's are whitout question hands down the best wire wheel made. you can never go wrong with daytons.
> *


FOR AS MANY WHEELS WE PUT OUT OUR ISSUES ARE MINIMUAL
YOU DONT HEAR SHIT ABOUT DAYTONS CAUSE 90 % OF THE CUSTOMERS BUY OLD SETS THEY RARLY MAKE NEW ONES PLUS ITS EASY TO MAKE CHROME AND GOLD 
TRY MAKING COMPLETE CUSTOM MADE FOR THE CUSTOMER WHEELS

WE TRY OUR BEST AND WHEN WE HAVE AN ISSUE WE TRY NEW IDEAS TO FIX THEM

ALSO DAYTON IS A BIG CO OWNED BY PEOPLE WITH WAY MORE $ THEN ME

ME AND MY FAMILY DO THIS ON OUR OWN AND GO FOR BROKE EVERY MONTH

FUCKIT MAYBE WE SHOULD RAISE OUR PRICE UP TO 1800 A SER AND HAVE N ISSUES 
AND FORGET ABOUT MY FELLOW RIDERS STRUGLIN FUCK THAT


----------



## Wizzard

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Oct 21 2009, 03:37 AM~15417365
> *FOR AS MANY WHEELS WE PUT OUT OUR ISSUES ARE MINIMUAL
> YOU DONT HEAR SHIT ABOUT DAYTONS CAUSE 90 % OF THE CUSTOMERS BUY OLD SETS THEY RARLY MAKE NEW ONES PLUS ITS EASY TO MAKE CHROME AND GOLD
> TRY MAKING COMPLETE CUSTOM MADE FOR THE CUSTOMER WHEELS
> 
> WE TRY OUR BEST AND WHEN WE HAVE AN ISSUE WE TRY NEW IDEAS TO FIX THEM
> 
> ALSO DAYTON IS A BIG CO OWNED BY PEOPLE WITH WAY MORE $ THEN ME
> 
> ME AND MY FAMILY DO THIS ON OUR OWN AND GO FOR BROKE EVERY MONTH
> 
> FUCKIT MAYBE WE SHOULD RAISE OUR PRICE UP TO 1800 A SER AND HAVE N ISSUES
> AND FORGET ABOUT MY FELLOW RIDERS STRUGLIN FUCK THAT
> *


Real talk. :yes:


----------



## rlowrod

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Oct 8 2009, 11:10 PM~15309224
> *Dayton with Zenith Knock-offs
> *


you mean like these?







ese?
Sometimes you just gotta roll D's, but then:








Sometimes it's just gotta be Z's


----------



## DanielDucati

Both wheels are extremely built well,and that leak issue some keep bringing up about zenith wheels is really not an issue at all,fix it your self and move on,I give lots a props to JD though for supporting us riders!Even though I roll Daytons my next set of 72's are gonna be comming from zenith in Feb. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## A TODA MADRE

It cant be that hard to seal up a rim. I bought an OG set of Cambell Z's from the early 80s and resealed them myself. The old seal DID NOT come off in one piece, it stuck so good I had to wire wheel the shit off. I took my time sealing it, then sealed it with a second coat and I haven't had any leaks..riding freeway. Shit has to be clean and grease free and you'll get a good seal with no leaks. Easy as that. 

Don't forget about Wire Wheel King, they are putting out an outstanding wheel too. The OG Zeniths (WWK now) always was a hidden jewel of lowriding. Zeniths were not mainstream, but they were the baddest wheel available for many serious riders. Daytons have always been everywhere but back in the days if you had Zeniths.. you were rolling on a higher level.


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Oct 16 2009, 08:23 PM~15381867
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Gotta go Z's all the way.I mean jesus look at them fucker's there is no way dayton can compare to these.I will deff. be getting a set once my player wire wheel 72's go to hell


----------



## vouges17

as far as leaks go I had a new set of daytons powder coated spokes white 2 of those leaked and dayton charged me shipping and I had them for about 2 weeks, I still have d's today but on my rag im going with zeniths :biggrin:


----------



## lone star

like i said daytons for gold and chrome wheels

zeniths for more custom wheels with colors engraving different spinners and logos etc.

i had a set of daytons in 1999 that was daily driven and parked outside i wouldnt wash them for weeks then just rinse and wipe down and bam, like new again


----------



## LENETOWNTX

ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Okay so I checked out the Wire Wheel King website. How are Zeniths and WWK's different today?


----------



## Wizzard

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Oct 22 2009, 04:41 AM~15429227
> *Okay so I checked out the Wire Wheel King website. How are Zeniths and WWK's different today?
> *


I think Zenith is cheaper and has better warranty.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by WickedWizzard_@Oct 22 2009, 03:11 AM~15431704
> *I think Zenith is cheaper and has better warranty.
> *



Cheaper in price?

How come Zenith and WWK are separated? Aren't they the same thing?


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Oct 22 2009, 12:04 PM~15434906
> *Cheaper in price?
> 
> How come Zenith and WWK are separated? Aren't they the same thing?
> *


WERE NOT GOING TO GET INTO THIS AGAIN 

1970 TILL 2000 ZENITH WAS OWNED BY JIM CRAIG THE WIRE WHEEL KING 

2000 TO 2006 OWNED BY ROADSTER

I TOOK OVER IN 06


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Oct 22 2009, 12:08 PM~15434935
> *WERE NOT GOING TO GET INTO THIS AGAIN
> 
> 1970 TILL 2000 ZENITH WAS OWNED BY JIM CRAIG THE WIRE WHEEL KING
> 
> 2000 TO  2006 OWNED BY ROADSTER
> 
> I TOOK OVER IN 06
> *



Sorry i didn't mean to get into it, I was just curious


----------



## Sin Sixty

Zeniths 4 sure


----------



## DarknessWithin

ZENITH!!!!!

72, crossed laced. Gangster as fuck.


----------



## DOUGHBOY1117

> _Originally posted by DarknessWithin_@Oct 22 2009, 09:24 PM~15440579
> *ZENITH!!!!!
> 
> 72, crossed laced. Gangster as fuck.
> *


x2 72 spoke cross lace are clean as fuck!!! I even rollem on my newer towncar wich somepeople think is crazy but they look sick on it :biggrin: 



















even did my own candy green lip and center on the k.o










and heres my old 64 with a set on it!!



















like I said......Zeniths...all day every day!!!(except in the rain :biggrin: )


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by DOUGHBOY1117_@Oct 23 2009, 09:21 AM~15443639
> *x2  72 spoke cross lace are clean as fuck!!! I even rollem on my newer towncar wich somepeople think is crazy but they look sick on it :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> even did my own candy green lip and center on the k.o
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and heres my old 64 with a set on it!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> like I said......Zeniths...all day every day!!!(except in the rain :biggrin: )
> *


WOW that linc. look's bad ass w/ z's


----------



## dayton roller

:biggrin:


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

can't go wrong with either bro, but if you go 72 spoke Z's get cross lace. I love 72 spoke cross lace Z's.


----------



## Wizzard

> _Originally posted by DOUGHBOY1117_@Oct 23 2009, 03:21 PM~15443639
> *x2  72 spoke cross lace are clean as fuck!!! I even rollem on my newer towncar wich somepeople think is crazy but they look sick on it :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> like I said......Zeniths...all day every day!!!(except in the rain :biggrin: )
> *


They look real good on that TC!


----------



## DOUGHBOY1117

> _Originally posted by WickedWizzard_@Oct 24 2009, 09:23 PM~15457488
> *They look real good on that TC!
> *


thanks homie...alot of people thought i was crazy for rollin them on a newer model ride but fuck it...i love it!!!


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

> _Originally posted by DOUGHBOY1117_@Oct 25 2009, 10:54 AM~15459720
> *thanks homie...alot of people thought i was crazy for rollin them on a newer model ride but fuck it...i love it!!!
> *


looks good though.


----------



## Wizzard

> _Originally posted by DOUGHBOY1117_@Oct 25 2009, 03:54 PM~15459720
> *thanks homie...alot of people thought i was crazy for rollin them on a newer model ride but fuck it...i love it!!!
> *


Think you made a good choice, they go well with the car.


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

:


> _Originally posted by supersporting88_@Oct 9 2009, 04:25 PM~15314464
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


 :0


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by DOUGHBOY1117_@Oct 25 2009, 06:54 AM~15459720
> *thanks homie...alot of people thought i was crazy for rollin them on a newer model ride but fuck it...i love it!!!
> *


They look good on there bro... I rolled cross lace on my Cadi and got shit for it too!!! Fuck it :biggrin: Roll um till they fall off


----------



## swangin68

to me hweels are wheels,,, why u ask because ive all all kinda of wheels,, chinas, daytons, roadsters, truespokes, zeniths, cragar, and to me they all have wheel problems.. witch to me is bullshit,,, dayton had been the most consistent with quality bar none. now is that worth the money,,, NO zeniths look good , now is that worth the money? NO do chinas last and look good and are they worth the money? YES.. ive had my last set of chinas for 12 years.. and for the first time had a leak in one spoke after 12 years of daily driving and outside weather. ive had 4 sets of tires put on them and not one leaky spoke or damaged seal or whatever the cop out is for zenith... and the chrome on them is still like new... to me all these brand name wheels are to pricey, they say they try to save us money and give better deals, but i don tthink so..i dont know about u guys, u must love taking it dry in the ass, after payin 2k or more some some junk wheels... and one guy said just reseal them urself its not hard,,,?what,, yea it is easy, but why wasnt it done right the first time if its so easy????? i call bullshit... and for the last thing cross laced wheels are ugly,, its just different thats why people like them,,, different dont mean nice... and 72's are barely good looking.. i know u guys just want something new and different,, but stoptrying so hard. if u never knew zenith was supposed to be quality and u seen some fool rolling them,,, ud be like wtf is thatjunk,, its true


----------



## 713ridaz

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Oct 9 2009, 02:29 PM~15313600
> *See I'm thinkin all chrome Zeniths are what might end up making it on my car
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


if u loooking for all chrome go daytons,,,zeniths are the shit in color/chrome combo....


----------



## FORGIVEN

MY 88 SPOKES  DAYTONS ALL DAY!!!!!


----------



## Uno Malo

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Nov 19 2009, 04:05 PM~15717398
> * DAYTONS ALL DAY!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice 

x2


----------



## DanielDucati

> _Originally posted by swangin68_@Nov 19 2009, 02:41 PM~15716677
> *to me hweels are wheels,,, why u ask because ive all all kinda of wheels,, chinas, daytons, roadsters, truespokes, zeniths, cragar, and to me they all have wheel problems.. witch to me is bullshit,,, dayton had been the most consistent with quality bar none. now is that worth the money,,, NO  zeniths look good , now is that worth the money? NO do chinas last and look good and are they worth the money? YES.. ive had my last set of chinas for 12 years.. and for the first time had a leak in one spoke after 12 years of daily driving and outside weather. ive had 4 sets of tires put on them and not one leaky spoke or damaged seal or whatever the cop out is for zenith... and the chrome on them is still like new...  to me all these brand name wheels are to pricey, they say they try to save us money and give better deals, but i don tthink so..i dont know about u guys, u must love taking it dry in the ass, after payin 2k or more some some junk wheels... and one guy said just reseal them urself its not hard,,,?what,, yea it is easy, but why wasnt it done right the first time if its so easy????? i call bullshit... and for the last thing cross laced wheels are ugly,, its just different thats why people like them,,, different dont mean nice... and 72's are barely good looking.. i know u guys just want something new and different,, but stoptrying so hard. if u never knew zenith was supposed to be quality and u seen some fool rolling them,,, ud be like wtf is thatjunk,, its true
> *


 :roflmao: Ive' rolled them all as well....... but on a lifted low-low.....Roadstar's(the 1st series), L.A. Wires(The first series with the octigon adapters)Dayton's or Zenith's have never let me down....Ive had several china's fall apart......try rolling them 60 miles everyday to work and back on a lifted low with 8 batteries(not stock),and your hella switch happy........I know of uso's that have had china's on there lows with no hydraulics for over 6 years and no problems with the ching-changs but try it with hydraulics on a daily (not just weekends)....there's a real strong reason why Zenith's and Daytons are up there in price.....they are built extremely well and worth every penny.... :thumbsup:


----------



## swangin68

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Nov 19 2009, 05:11 PM~15718834
> *:roflmao: Ive' rolled them all as well....... but on a lifted low-low.....Roadstar's(the 1st series), L.A. Wires(The first series with the octigon adapters)Dayton's or Zenith's have never let me down....Ive had several china's fall apart......try rolling them 60 miles everyday to work and back on a lifted low with 8 batteries(not stock),and your hella switch happy........I know of uso's that have had china's on there lows with no hydraulics for over 6 years and no problems with the ching-changs but try it with hydraulics on a daily (not just weekends)....there's a real strong reason why Zenith's and Daytons are up there in price.....they are built extremely well and worth every penny.... :thumbsup:
> *


i cant speak for people driving 60 miles a day every day lifted on wires.. why would u first of all... but that has nothin gto do with whats going on with these wheels... people buy d'z and z's for custom colors and styles for show.. not to drive everyday... maybe just weekends on these wheels and there leaking... anyway i know hwat ur saying, but who does what u do.. and i got some miles on my chinas and my bros chinas both of us lifted, 68 and 65 impala and a lac all on 13's and no problems and weve never seen an issue, just stating my experiences...


----------



## swangin68

double post


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

tried to make myself believe that ,i could convert from daytons to zenith but i just couldnt do it,DWW4L..







WITH DAYTONS AND O.G. 20'S U CANT GO WRONG


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Nov 19 2009, 06:01 PM~15719455
> *tried to make myself believe that ,i could convert from daytons to zenith but i just couldnt do it,DWW4L..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .. WITH DAYTONS AND O.G. 20'S U CANT GO WRONG
> *


Those Dog Ear Ko's are the shit.


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Nov 19 2009, 07:06 PM~15719503
> *Those Dog Ear Ko's are the shit.
> *


----------



## Uno Malo

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Nov 19 2009, 07:01 PM~15719455
> *tried to make myself believe that ,i could convert from daytons to zenith but i just couldnt do it,DWW4L..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WITH DAYTONS AND O.G. 20'S U CANT GO WRONG
> *


 :0


----------



## Uno Malo

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Nov 19 2009, 07:08 PM~15719519
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 

Damn them Dogg Ear's are looking Good


----------



## Uno Malo




----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

> _Originally posted by Uno Malo_@Nov 19 2009, 07:15 PM~15719595
> *:0
> *


 :biggrin: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Uno Malo




----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

MY BIG HOMIE JESUS TWISTING ON THE D'S AND 20'S.... SORRY OG' 20'S..


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

DAMN I LOVE DAYTONS MAAAAANNNNN!!!!!!!!!, SORRY I HAD TO GET THAT OUT IM OKAY NOW :biggrin:


----------



## Uno Malo

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Nov 19 2009, 07:25 PM~15719696
> *MY BIG HOMIE JESUS TWISTING ON THE D'S AND 20'S.... SORRY OG' 20'S..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


maybe soon i can see them rolling on your ride big dogg


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

> _Originally posted by Uno Malo_@Nov 19 2009, 07:38 PM~15719871
> *maybe soon i can see them rolling on your ride big dogg
> *


REAL SOON ESE REAL SOON,


----------



## DanielDucati

> _Originally posted by swangin68_@Nov 19 2009, 06:42 PM~15719271
> *i cant speak for people driving 60 miles a day every day lifted on wires.. why would u first of all... but that has nothin gto do with whats going on with these wheels... people buy d'z and z's for custom colors and styles for show.. not to drive everyday... maybe just weekends on these wheels and there leaking... anyway i know hwat ur saying, but who does what u do.. and i got some miles on my chinas and my bros chinas  both of us lifted, 68 and 65 impala and a lac all on 13's and no problems and weve never seen an issue, just stating my experiences...
> *


Cuz I'm a rider not just a weekend rider,but Your trying to say that people that roll and pay full price for daytons and zeniths are getting fucked because chopstick wheels are just as good and durable for a fraction of cost compared to the higher quality wheels........clearly that is not the case...... Im not bashing china's cuz I have bought numerous sets (8 sets in 9 years)that have fallen apart , loose spokes from the hydraulic abuse.But I have yet to have a dayton break a spoke from the same abuse.........i understand what your saying about china's though. like my brother,he has had the same set of china's for over 7 years now, and his 64' ss is lifted with 10 batteries but it only see's about 200 miles a year.If you baby your china's they will last but I ride everyday and I need that asurance that come with a higher quality wheel... :thumbsup:


----------



## swangin68

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Nov 19 2009, 08:14 PM~15721272
> *Cuz I'm a rider not just a weekend rider,but Your trying to say that people that roll and pay full price for daytons and zeniths are getting fucked because chopstick wheels are just as good and durable for a fraction of cost compared to the higher quality wheels........clearly that is not the case...... Im not bashing china's cuz I have bought numerous sets (8 sets in 9 years)that have fallen apart , loose spokes from the hydraulic abuse.But I have yet to have a dayton break a spoke from the same abuse.........i understand what your saying about china's though. like my brother,he has had the same set of china's for over 7 years now, and his 64' ss is lifted with 10 batteries but it only see's about 200 miles a year.If you baby your china's they will last but I ride everyday and I need that asurance that come with a higher quality wheel... :thumbsup:
> *


i hear u bro,,,


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Nov 19 2009, 09:14 PM~15721272
> *Cuz I'm a rider not just a weekend rider,but Your trying to say that people that roll and pay full price for daytons and zeniths are getting fucked because chopstick wheels are just as good and durable for a fraction of cost compared to the higher quality wheels........clearly that is not the case...... Im not bashing china's cuz I have bought numerous sets (8 sets in 9 years)that have fallen apart , loose spokes from the hydraulic abuse.But I have yet to have a dayton break a spoke from the same abuse.........i understand what your saying about china's though. like my brother,he has had the same set of china's for over 7 years now, and his 64' ss is lifted with 10 batteries but it only see's about 200 miles a year.If you baby your china's they will last but I ride everyday and I need that asurance that come with a higher quality wheel... :thumbsup:
> *


NOW THATS WHAT IM TALKIN BOUT A RIDA  :thumbsup:


----------



## Purple Haze

*ZENITH!!*

I love my Z's :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetwood Rider

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Nov 19 2009, 09:14 PM~15721272
> *Cuz I'm a rider not just a weekend rider,but Your trying to say that people that roll and pay full price for daytons and zeniths are getting fucked because chopstick wheels  are just as good and durable for a fraction of cost compared to the higher quality wheels........clearly that is not the case...... Im not bashing china's cuz I have bought numerous sets (8 sets in 9 years)that have fallen apart , loose spokes from the hydraulic abuse.But I have yet to have a dayton break a spoke from the same abuse.........i understand what your saying about china's though. like my brother,he has had the same set of china's for over 7 years now, and his 64' ss is lifted with 10 batteries but it only see's about 200 miles a year.If you baby your china's they will last but I ride everyday and I need that asurance that come with a higher quality wheel... :thumbsup:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by Uno Malo_@Nov 19 2009, 07:04 PM~15718757
> *Nice
> 
> x2
> *


 :biggrin: GOOD LOOKING HOMIE ALL I NEED IS YOURE K/O :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Uno Malo

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Nov 20 2009, 03:18 PM~15729250
> *:biggrin: GOOD LOOKING HOMIE ALL I NEED IS YOURE K/O :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


Hahahahaha i have 2 sets :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by Uno Malo_@Nov 20 2009, 05:44 PM~15730036
> *Hahahahaha i have 2 sets  :biggrin:
> *


CUANTO HOMIE


----------



## Uno Malo

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Nov 20 2009, 04:47 PM~15730054
> *CUANTO HOMIE
> *


Not for sale Mono i had 3 sets sold 1 this week so i only got 2 left


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by Uno Malo_@Nov 20 2009, 05:50 PM~15730080
> *Not for sale Mono i had 3 sets sold 1 this week so i only got 2 left
> *


  ORALE WELL IF HE FLAKES IM HERE


----------



## TALKISCHEAP

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Nov 20 2009, 07:47 AM~15724870
> *ZENITH!!
> 
> I love my Z's  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn those are nice Sean.....wanna trade for my 88's? :cheesy:


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 21 2009, 11:29 AM~15737200
> *Damn those are nice Sean.....wanna trade for my 88's? :cheesy:
> *


 :0 :0   :twak: :twak: ROY WHATS WRONG WITH YOU :biggrin: DAYTONS ALL DAY


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Nov 21 2009, 11:46 AM~15737688
> *:0  :0      :twak:  :twak: ROY WHATS WRONG WITH YOU :biggrin: DAYTONS ALL DAY
> *


 :uh:  get em get em :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Nov 21 2009, 12:53 PM~15737733
> *:uh:   get em get em :biggrin:
> *


THOSE ARE NICE THOU :biggrin:


----------



## kandylac

> _Originally posted by supersporting88_@Oct 9 2009, 04:25 PM~15314464
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


THAT'S WHAT I'M TALKIN' ABOUT RIGHT THERE :biggrin:


----------



## Uno Malo

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Nov 21 2009, 12:41 PM~15737987
> *THOSE ARE NICE THOU :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## TALKISCHEAP

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Nov 21 2009, 11:46 AM~15737688
> *:0  :0      :twak:  :twak: ROY WHATS WRONG WITH YOU :biggrin: DAYTONS ALL DAY
> *


 :biggrin: 
Love the D'z














But damn those Z's are Sick as fuck :yes:


----------



## Uno Malo

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 22 2009, 10:37 AM~15744235
> *:biggrin:
> Love the D'z
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But damn those Z's are Sick as fuck :yes:
> *


Look's Nice ROY i'll post up mine soon


----------



## TALKISCHEAP

> _Originally posted by Uno Malo_@Nov 22 2009, 11:56 AM~15744705
> *Look's Nice ROY i'll post up mine soon
> *


I would like to get some 5.20's like you but I drive my car too much I think I'd go through em too fast :happysad:


----------



## Uno Malo

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 22 2009, 12:06 PM~15744778
> *I would like to get some 5.20's like you but I drive my car too much I think I'd go through em too fast :happysad:
> *


Ride is the way to go :biggrin:


----------



## FREAKY TALES

DAYTONAS TO THE TOP!!!!


----------



## FREAKY TALES

DON'T KNOW WHICH ONES TO POST, MY SET OF 72S ALL CHROME OR BOTH MY SETS OF 88S TRIPLE GOLD, OR MY SET OF CROSSED LACED CROMIES COMING IN......... FU!$#N SHOW OFF HUH!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Uno Malo

> _Originally posted by FREAKY TALES_@Nov 22 2009, 02:39 PM~15745696
> * DON'T KNOW WHICH ONES TO POST, MY SET OF 72S ALL CHROME OR BOTH MY SETS OF 88S TRIPLE GOLD, OR MY SET OF CROSSED LACED CROMIES COMING IN......... FU!$#N SHOW OFF HUH!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP

I shoulda kept these 72's









but my 88's were in better shape


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by FREAKY TALES_@Nov 22 2009, 02:39 PM~15745696
> * DON'T KNOW WHICH ONES TO POST, MY SET OF 72S ALL CHROME OR BOTH MY SETS OF 88S TRIPLE GOLD, OR MY SET OF CROSSED LACED CROMIES COMING IN......... FU!$#N SHOW OFF HUH!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: show off!! :biggrin:


----------



## MR_RAGTOP

> _Originally posted by kandylac_@Nov 23 2009, 02:52 AM~15743739
> *THAT'S WHAT I'M TALKIN' ABOUT RIGHT THERE  :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## SupremePA

i'm looking to buy some Z's or D's to complete my 60. Anybody got a picture of some X Laced Z's? Those X Laces look nice & OG.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP

I had some fucker follow me the other day when I was rollin in the rag and ask if I knew anybody that wanted some 72 spoke D'z X laced
I asked how mush
he said said 3 stacks
I told him to do me a favor and position his hand in front of his face approximately 8-12" and pursue to slap tha shit outta himself
this fool said that's what they are going for
I dunno but what is the going rate for these :dunno:


----------



## DanielDucati

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 22 2009, 09:13 PM~15749102
> *I had some fucker follow me the other day when I was rollin in the rag and ask if I knew anybody that wanted some 72 spoke D'z X laced
> I asked how mush
> he said said 3 stacks
> I told him to do me a favor and position his hand in front of his face approximately 8-12" and pursue to slap tha shit outta himself
> this fool said that's what they are going for
> I dunno but what is the going rate for these :dunno:
> *


i wouldnt pay no more than a stack for clean set


----------



## hoppin62

Got my 72 cores! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DanielDucati

thats if we are talking about used


----------



## TALKISCHEAP

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Nov 22 2009, 09:23 PM~15749196
> *thats if we are talking about used
> *


That's what I was thinking
This Mofo probably thought I was ballin because of the ride ....I dunno but i was like....muthafucka we in a depression and you talkin 3 stacks on a used set of rims


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Nov 22 2009, 08:23 PM~15749195
> *Got my 72 cores!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## hoppin62

They are from around 88-89










They came from these


----------



## DanielDucati

are you selling the center's???


> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Nov 22 2009, 09:30 PM~15749275
> *They are from around 88-89
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They came from these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Nov 22 2009, 08:36 PM~15749346
> *are you selling the center's???
> *


No sir, I'm gonna build them.


----------



## FORGIVEN

DAYTONS ALL DAY EVERYDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mattd

> _Originally posted by FREAKY TALES_@Nov 22 2009, 02:22 PM~15745596
> *DAYTONAS TO THE TOP!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Nov 22 2009, 08:48 PM~15749469
> *No sir, I'm gonna build them.
> *


----------



## LOC501

I LOVE THE LOOKS OF BOTH D'S AND Z'S BUT MYSELF..IM GONNA RUN DAYTONS ON MY 61 

:biggrin:


----------



## baghdady

*I should have bought these when they were posted on the for sale thread* :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## Caddieman 805

:biggrin: :biggrin: TTT FOR ZENITHS


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

ttt for daytons only hogs roll d'z, so keep yo stocks on if you cant fade theze


----------



## chongo1

zenith, homegrown company on the west coast that keeps their money in the community, quality product, pays state and local business tax, has employees who pay tax, promotes local events, has raffles for non profits. employes other local companies i.e. engraver, uniform and rug company, cleaning crew, roach coach that stops by at 1215 for burritos and diet coke (sorry thats what i eat) whats dayton do for your community? everybodys got to make a living i just don't understand why people by from companies that don't give back to your community, then those same people wonder why there is no jobs or schools are in disrepair from lack of business tax money etc. ooooh and i almost forgot they loooooookkkk gooooood. :rant:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

> _Originally posted by chongo1_@Nov 28 2009, 11:37 AM~15805543
> *zenith, homegrown company on the west coast that keeps their money in the community, quality product, pays state and local business tax, has employees who pay tax, promotes local events, has raffles for non profits. employes other local companies i.e. engraver, uniform and rug company, cleaning crew, roach coach that stops by at 1215 for burritos and diet coke (sorry thats what i eat) whats dayton do for your community? everybodys got to make a living i just don't understand why people by from companies that don't give back to your community, then those same people wonder why there is no jobs or schools are in disrepair from lack of business tax money etc.  ooooh and i almost forgot they loooooookkkk gooooood. :rant:
> *


 :uh: :dunno:


----------



## chongo1

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Nov 28 2009, 05:08 PM~15807279
> *:uh:  :dunno:
> *


 uffin:


----------



## impalas79

they both are great wheels. zenith has some nice looks and seem to offer more style. but daytons been around forever, and you know you getting quality.


----------



## Impslap

> _Originally posted by chongo1_@Nov 28 2009, 11:37 AM~15805543
> *zenith, homegrown company on the west coast that keeps their money in the community, quality product, pays state and local business tax, has employees who pay tax, promotes local events, has raffles for non profits. employes other local companies i.e. engraver, uniform and rug company, cleaning crew, roach coach that stops by at 1215 for burritos and diet coke (sorry thats what i eat) whats dayton do for your community? everybodys got to make a living i just don't understand why people by from companies that don't give back to your community, then those same people wonder why there is no jobs or schools are in disrepair from lack of business tax money etc.  ooooh and i almost forgot they loooooookkkk gooooood. :rant:
> *


Do you really think Dayton doesn't do the same? Even the name Dayton is about their community...


----------



## Uno Malo

> _Originally posted by FREAKY TALES_@Nov 22 2009, 02:22 PM~15745596
> *<span style=\'color:green\'>Thanks for them Knock off Jesus  good looking out homie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## DanielDucati

:thumbsup:


> _Originally posted by Uno Malo_@Nov 29 2009, 07:19 PM~15815615
> *Thanks for them Knock off Jesus   good looking out homie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Ragtop Ted

Bad Ass Ko's


----------



## Uno Malo

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati+Nov 29 2009, 07:38 PM~15815826-->
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> uffin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Ragtop Ted_@Nov 29 2009, 07:53 PM~15816020
> *Bad Ass Ko's
> *


Thanks homie all i need are white metal flag chips


----------



## chongo1

> _Originally posted by EPTXCarlover_@Nov 29 2009, 07:09 PM~15815537
> *Do you really think Dayton doesn't do the same? Even the name Dayton is about their community...
> *


the difference is dayton huge corporation thats owned by a company that resides outside usa who primarily makes wire wheels for european cars like mg etc, zenith mom and pop owned locally primarily makes wires for our cars. im not dogging on daytons they are some of the best wheels out there but i don't remember the last time they were sponsoring anything as a matter of fact i remember reading that the lowrider wheel market has fallen off so they pulled there ads and promotions, while jd is out there constantly at shows toy drives having raffles answering every lame ass personal message from some person who has no interest in buying. the topic is dayton vs zenith and i gave my reason why i like zenith, its all economics to me i want more money in our community to create more revenue for our businesses to hire more people. if you live on the east coast were the dayton warehouse is then you would think the same way. :biggrin:


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by chongo1_@Nov 30 2009, 03:35 PM~15823609
> *the difference is dayton huge corporation thats owned by a company that resides outside usa who primarily makes wire wheels for european cars like mg etc, zenith mom and pop owned locally primarily makes wires for our cars. im not dogging on daytons they are  some of the best wheels out there but i don't remember the last time they were sponsoring anything as a matter of fact i remember reading that the lowrider wheel market has fallen off so they pulled there ads and promotions, while jd is out there constantly at shows toy drives having raffles answering every lame ass personal message from some person who has no interest in buying. the topic is dayton vs zenith and i gave my reason why i like zenith, its all economics to me i want more money in our community to create more revenue for our businesses to hire more people. if you live on the east coast were the dayton warehouse is then you would think the same way. :biggrin:
> *


co-signed

After my player's are used up i'ma get me a set of ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ'ssSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

ttt dayton ww


----------



## chongo1

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Nov 30 2009, 04:41 PM~15824770
> *co-signed
> 
> After my player's are used up i'ma get me a set of ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ'ssSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS
> *


players were my first wires back in the day 13x7 bolt ons


----------



## MR.SHADES

DAYTONS.


----------



## firme64impala

> _Originally posted by chongo1_@Nov 30 2009, 01:35 PM~15823609
> *the difference is dayton huge corporation thats owned by a company that resides outside usa who primarily makes wire wheels for european cars like mg etc, zenith mom and pop owned locally primarily makes wires for our cars. im not dogging on daytons they are  some of the best wheels out there but i don't remember the last time they were sponsoring anything as a matter of fact i remember reading that the lowrider wheel market has fallen off so they pulled there ads and promotions, while jd is out there constantly at shows toy drives having raffles answering every lame ass personal message from some person who has no interest in buying. the topic is dayton vs zenith and i gave my reason why i like zenith, its all economics to me i want more money in our community to create more revenue for our businesses to hire more people. if you live on the east coast were the dayton warehouse is then you would think the same way. :biggrin:
> *


What is the company that resides outside the US you are referring to? Dayton's main office is in Ohio and has been since 1916 when the company was founded.


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

maybe he has dayton confused with chinas :dunno:


----------



## chongo1

excuse me i thought dayton was a subsidary of british wire wheel...


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by chongo1_@Dec 3 2009, 09:59 PM~15863630
> *excuse me i thought dayton was a subsidary of british wire wheel...
> *


British is a distributor and repair center.


----------



## chongo1

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Dec 3 2009, 07:31 PM~15863948
> *British is a distributor and repair center.
> *


thats why i apologized, good grief


----------



## DanielDucati

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Dec 3 2009, 07:31 PM~15863948
> *British is a distributor and repair center.
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## ss62vert

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Dec 3 2009, 06:31 PM~15863948
> *British is a distributor and repair center.
> *



and located in Fresno, California


----------



## FREAKY TALES

> _Originally posted by ss62vert_@Dec 3 2009, 08:09 PM~15864449
> *and located in  Fresno, California
> *


sup bro, lets get a better pic of that wheel you have on your avatar


----------



## elmorro1974

eaither way u cant loose


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by elmorro1974_@Dec 3 2009, 11:43 PM~15864831
> *eaither way u cant loose
> *


true


----------



## supersporting88

> _Originally posted by chongo1_@Dec 3 2009, 08:59 PM~15863630
> *excuse me i thought dayton was a subsidary of british wire wheel...
> *



gotta be careful with assumptions


----------



## ss62vert

> _Originally posted by FREAKY TALES_@Dec 3 2009, 07:21 PM~15864593
> *sup bro, lets get a better pic of that wheel you have on your avatar
> *


I got to get a better camera lol


----------



## FREAKY TALES

> _Originally posted by ss62vert_@Dec 3 2009, 09:14 PM~15865261
> *I got to get a better camera lol
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## undr8ed

cross laced z's, 88 spoke d's... 

The only other 2 options for my cars are stock fucking hubcaps or tru's


----------



## azmobn06

Zeniths :biggrin:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Dayton Wire Wheels :yes:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE




----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 4 2009, 08:29 AM~15868903
> *Zeniths  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


cant hate on the big homie jd they clean :biggrin: might putta set on my rag


----------



## Airborne

I like Zenith more because they are responsive and really into their product. Dayton NEVER lowered any price since the fucking 90's. I never understood that because usually after the tooling and R&D were covered most companies lower prices to move more product.

Zenith are all in the comunity too. They seem to give a fuck about you, that and Dayton are bitches about selling just adaptors. Like we all stole our rims, maybe we changed cars or bought just the rims or the adaptors that came with the rims don't fit.


----------



## 70 on 72s

both the same zenith is old school from the 70s daytons are more mid 80s to now


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

> _Originally posted by 70 on 72s_@Dec 4 2009, 10:47 AM~15870166
> *both the same zenith is old school from the 70s daytons are more mid 80s to now
> *


 :uh: Dayton Wire Wheel since 1916 :biggrin:


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Dec 4 2009, 01:49 PM~15870181
> *:uh: Dayton Wire Wheel since 1916 :biggrin:
> *


yep


----------



## MicrophoneFiend

I have both so it dont matter they are both nice wheels. Although the Zeniths are on my car now so I will say Zeniths.


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by alexg1200_@Dec 4 2009, 04:31 PM~15871901
> *I have both so it dont matter they are both nice wheels. Although the Zeniths are on my car now so I will say Zeniths.
> *


That a 76 in your avi?


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by undr8ed_@Dec 4 2009, 07:09 AM~15868779
> *cross laced z's, 88 spoke d's...
> 
> The only other 2 options for my cars are stock fucking hubcaps or tru's
> *


Tru that!  :biggrin:


----------



## monsterpuff

throw some d's on that bitch


----------



## monsterpuff

12 year old daytons still shining


----------



## Uno Malo

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 22 2009, 10:37 AM~15744235
> *:biggrin:
> Love the D'z
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Daytons All Day


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by Uno Malo_@Dec 4 2009, 06:42 PM~15874893
> *Daytons All Day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


those look nice


----------



## Uno Malo

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 4 2009, 06:46 PM~15874951
> *those look nice
> *


Thanks Homie cant wait to slap them on my ride


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by undr8ed_@Dec 4 2009, 08:09 AM~15868779
> *cross laced z's, 88 spoke d's...
> 
> The only other 2 options for my cars are stock fucking hubcaps or tru's
> *


45 spoke :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by Uno Malo_@Dec 4 2009, 06:48 PM~15874973
> *Thanks Homie cant wait to slap them on my ride
> *


thought about Dayton for the caddy but JD's been good to me


----------



## Uno Malo

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 4 2009, 06:59 PM~15875073
> *thought about Dayton for the caddy but JD's been good to me
> *


Where ever your happy thats all that matters and im happy with DAYTON's this is my 6th set :biggrin:


----------



## MicrophoneFiend

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Dec 4 2009, 12:39 PM~15871975
> *That a 76 in your avi?
> *


No its a 77.


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by alexg1200_@Dec 4 2009, 10:05 PM~15875135
> *No its a 77.
> *


very nice. I always wondered where the Monty's went. They were everywhere when I was a kid. I want a 76 like a mofo. I would trade my 51 for a clean one.


----------



## FREAKY TALES

> _Originally posted by Uno Malo_@Dec 4 2009, 07:03 PM~15875117
> *Where ever your happy thats all that matters and im happy with DAYTON's this is my 6th set  :biggrin:
> *


i lost count :biggrin:


----------



## DanielDucati

> _Originally posted by FREAKY TALES_@Dec 4 2009, 09:21 PM~15876388
> *i lost count :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by monsterpuff_@Dec 4 2009, 05:04 PM~15874493
> *12 year old daytons still shining
> 
> *


Nice  Those are my favorite tires too. :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by Uno Malo_@Dec 4 2009, 05:42 PM~15874893
> *Daytons All Day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Dec 4 2009, 08:55 PM~15876186
> *very nice. I always wondered where the Monty's went. They were everywhere when I was a kid. I want a 76 like a mofo. I would trade my 51 for a clean one.
> *


X2

I had a 76 and 77.............76 with the factory swivel bucket seats


----------



## FREAKY TALES

I REMEMBER YOU HOMIE, LIKE IT WAS YESTERDAY


----------



## Uno Malo

> _Originally posted by FREAKY TALES_@Dec 4 2009, 11:07 PM~15877425
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I REMEMBER YOU HOMIE, LIKE IT WAS YESTERDAY
> *


I was yesterday :biggrin:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

HEEEYYYY!!!! I GOT SOME KNOCK OFF JUST LIKE THAT :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Uno Malo

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Dec 4 2009, 11:22 PM~15877522
> *HEEEYYYY!!!! I GOT SOME KNOCK OFF JUST LIKE THAT :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


me 2 i have 2 sets and a spare


----------



## FREAKY TALES

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Dec 4 2009, 11:22 PM~15877522
> *HEEEYYYY!!!! I GOT SOME KNOCK OFF JUST LIKE THAT :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I HAD SOME JUST LIKE THAT


----------



## Uno Malo

> _Originally posted by FREAKY TALES_@Dec 5 2009, 01:06 AM~15878322
> *I HAD SOME JUST LIKE THAT
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

both are great!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 17 2009, 05:14 PM~15388756
> *dayton vs. zenith is like impala vs cadillac.  i like both and ive had both.  u can do alot with zeniths, more custom.  daytons are good for gold and chrome combos. i love the zenith series II 2 prong spinner. the 3 prong super swept spinner, the dayton 3 prong spinner and the dayton 2 prong swept and fluted spinner.  :biggrin:  i wish both companies offer a variety of eagle colors gold and chrome combos like the roadsters had back in the day.
> *


 x 252735273527


----------



## hoppin62

D's have been my choice for years, but I never owned Z's so I can't knock em' Both look great!  

I have to thank FREAKY TALES for this latest trade that he did with me :cheesy: 



















But these will always be my first choice!


----------



## FREAKY TALES

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Dec 5 2009, 05:29 PM~15882621
> *D's have been my choice for years, but I never owned Z's so I can't knock em' Both look great!
> 
> I have to thank FREAKY TALES for this latest trade that he did with me :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But these will always be my first choice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


yuup, got to love them trus too :biggrin:


----------



## DIPPINIT

:biggrin:


----------



## DanielDucati

Daytons! :thumbsup:


----------



## FREAKY TALES

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Dec 6 2009, 09:22 PM~15893517
> *Daytons! :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship: :thumbsup: both my sets of 72s are pre stamped, only my 88s are like that :biggrin:


----------



## FREAKY TALES




----------



## DanielDucati

> _Originally posted by FREAKY TALES_@Dec 6 2009, 09:24 PM~15893542
> *:worship:  :thumbsup: both my sets of 72s are pre stamped, only my 88s are like that :biggrin:
> *


the 13x7 all gold ones with white powder spokes i roll on my daily are pre-stamped 









and my 13x7 gold nips and gold hubs are pre-stamped,but my 13x7 all chrome ones are stamped. and my 14x7's 100's are stamped :thumbsup:


----------



## hoppin62

D's :biggrin:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Dec 20 2009, 04:40 PM~16039518
> *D's  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Dec 5 2009, 01:22 AM~15877522
> *HEEEYYYY!!!! I GOT SOME KNOCK OFF JUST LIKE THAT :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



ME TOO ! ! :0


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

> _Originally posted by Forgiven 63_@Dec 21 2009, 06:30 AM~16044951
> *ME TOO ! !  :0
> *


 :uh:


----------



## theloyaltyones

WERE THEM 72 SPOKE Dz AT IM ON THE HUNT FOR SOME ..PM ME..WIT SOME INFO :biggrin:


----------



## FREAKY TALES

> _Originally posted by theloyaltyones_@Dec 23 2009, 11:21 AM~16068067
> *WERE THEM 72 SPOKE Dz AT IM ON THE HUNT FOR SOME ..PM ME..WIT SOME INFO :biggrin:
> *


Rite teer!!!, hit me up cuz. Got 4 sets for sale


----------



## MicrophoneFiend

> _Originally posted by FREAKY TALES_@Dec 23 2009, 11:57 AM~16069077
> *Rite teer!!!, hit me up cuz. Got 4 sets for sale
> *


U still need them 72's i got for you?


----------



## theloyaltyones

> _Originally posted by FREAKY TALES_@Dec 23 2009, 12:57 PM~16069077
> *Rite teer!!!, hit me up cuz. Got 4 sets for sale
> *


CUANTO :biggrin:


----------



## theloyaltyones

> _Originally posted by alexg1200_@Dec 23 2009, 01:01 PM~16069128
> *U still need them 72's i got for you?
> *


U GOTT SOME ??? HOW MUCH??


----------



## MicrophoneFiend

> _Originally posted by theloyaltyones_@Dec 23 2009, 02:23 PM~16070316
> *U GOTT SOME ??? HOW MUCH??
> *



For you... $800.00


----------



## baggedout81

DAM SHIBBY LOOK WHAT YOU STARTED




































15 pages later :biggrin:


----------



## FREAKY TALES

> _Originally posted by alexg1200_@Dec 23 2009, 01:01 PM~16069128
> *U still need them 72's i got for you?
> *


when evr you're ready bro


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough

> _Originally posted by FREAKY TALES_@Dec 23 2009, 05:48 PM~16071655
> *when evr you're ready bro
> *


post pics of all chrome!


----------



## FREAKY TALES

> _Originally posted by 84Cuttinthrough_@Dec 23 2009, 06:10 PM~16071859
> *post pics of all chrome!
> *


i'll post some pics of all sets tomorrow


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

ttt


----------



## TALKISCHEAP

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Dec 6 2009, 09:39 PM~15893738
> *the 13x7 all gold ones with white powder spokes i roll on my daily are pre-stamped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my 13x7 gold nips and gold hubs are pre-stamped,but my 13x7 all chrome ones are stamped. and my 14x7's 100's are stamped :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hey Daniel did you do the spokes yourself or get them like that?


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

Now I own a set of daytons and brand spankin new z's best of same world


----------



## Wire Wheel King

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Jan 9 2010, 08:55 AM~16235657
> *Now I own a set of daytons and brand spankin new z's best of same world
> *

























 :wow:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Jan 9 2010, 10:50 AM~16235991
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:
> *


 :0


----------



## DanielDucati

Bought them already powdercoated from primer65 on here,but I had to re-do the powdercoating on the spokes cuz they had a few knicks,and I resealed them........to bad I sold them though,kind of missing them... :tears: :biggrin: 


> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 9 2010, 09:53 AM~16235647
> *Hey Daniel did you do the spokes yourself or get them like that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Was debating on wether or not to sell the triple golds on my daily,just put brand new tires on them... :thumbsup:


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Jan 9 2010, 09:50 AM~16235991
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:
> *


----------



## payfred

Zenith!! dayton cant do it like this


----------



## Wire Wheel King

:wow:


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Jan 10 2010, 01:07 PM~16245096
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:
> *


hmmmmmm. may have to look up prices on you guys


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Jan 10 2010, 12:07 PM~16245096
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:
> *


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Jan 10 2010, 01:07 PM~16245096
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:
> *


  nice


----------



## TALKISCHEAP

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Jan 9 2010, 09:07 PM~16240828
> *Bought them already powdercoated from primer65 on here,but I had to re-do the powdercoating on the spokes cuz they had a few knicks,and I resealed them........to bad I sold them though,kind of missing them... :tears: :biggrin:
> 
> Was debating on wether or not to sell the triple golds on my daily,just put brand new tires on them... :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


those are nice, I been looking for some 72's for awhile
I had a set but my 88's were in alot better shape so I sold em


----------



## TALKISCHEAP




----------



## TALKISCHEAP




----------



## TALKISCHEAP




----------



## TALKISCHEAP




----------



## TALKISCHEAP




----------



## TALKISCHEAP




----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 10 2010, 02:22 PM~16246061
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP




----------



## TALKISCHEAP




----------



## WICKED REGALS

> _Originally posted by payfred_@Jan 10 2010, 01:39 PM~16244362
> *Zenith!!  dayton cant do it like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :thumbsup: very nice


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 10 2010, 04:22 PM~16246061
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


How much shipped


----------



## oldsoul

d's or z's,love them both.


----------



## soloco

> _Originally posted by oldsoul_@Jan 10 2010, 07:10 PM~16248030
> *d's or z's,love them both.
> *


X2


----------



## Wire Wheel King

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 10 2010, 02:26 PM~16246090
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
























:wow: CAMPBELL


----------



## pittstyle81

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Dec 6 2009, 09:39 PM~15893738
> *the 13x7 all gold ones with white powder spokes i roll on my daily are pre-stamped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my 13x7 gold nips and gold hubs are pre-stamped,but my 13x7 all chrome ones are stamped. and my 14x7's 100's are stamped :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


just wandering if any one would want to trade some 2 bar swepts w the blue eagle for some really nice gold 2bar swept w out the ressesed i luv them chrome w the blue eagles thanks


----------



## regalman85




----------



## Envious Touch

72's on NOS 5.20's


----------



## Envious Touch

Dayton 3-Bar Straights :biggrin:


----------



## GREAT WHITE

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 10 2010, 02:19 PM~16246051
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FREAKY TALES

> _Originally posted by oldsoul_@Jan 10 2010, 07:10 PM~16248030
> *d's or z's,love them both.
> *


x72


----------



## GREAT WHITE

> _Originally posted by FREAKY TALES_@Jan 11 2010, 07:34 PM~16260465
> *x72
> *


THATS RIGHT ... :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Jan 10 2010, 09:35 PM~16250098
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:  CAMPBELL
> *


Close :biggrin: 
How much to powder coat my 88 spoke D's
Put them back together,balanced,with nipples lined up?


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Jan 10 2010, 08:35 PM~16250098
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:  CAMPBELL
> *


----------



## SupremePA

> _Originally posted by payfred_@Jan 10 2010, 03:09 PM~16244362
> *Zenith!!  dayton cant do it like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: 
:biggrin:


----------



## LowMailJeep

I got two set of z's and d's... so... whateva I want...


----------



## Wizzard

> _Originally posted by LowMailJeep_@Jan 20 2010, 07:48 PM~16351589
> *I got two set of z's and d's...      so... whateva I want...
> *


Ballin!


----------



## Hannibal Lector

i love both but i may have to go with zeniths. but not by much.


----------



## capricesun

> _Originally posted by LowMailJeep_@Jan 20 2010, 12:48 PM~16351589
> *I got two set of z's and d's...      so... whateva I want...
> *



Id like to buy :yes:


----------



## CHINGON66

> _Originally posted by LowMailJeep_@Jan 20 2010, 03:48 PM~16351589
> *I got two set of z's and d's...      so... whateva I want...
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## BIGJ77MC

I have a question for all of you in this topic. Im glad this topic was started because I have heard something about Dayton that I really have not been able to get an answer to. 

Is it true that the way Dayton makes thier wheels it gives them a different offset which allows someone riding with skirts to lay out thier car while the skirts are still on? Ive been told that this only true with Daytons. Otherwise you would have to shorten the rearend to be able to lay with any other set of wheels while the skirts are on. 

Can anyone answer this question? 

Thanks


----------



## SIXFOE

> _Originally posted by BIGJ77MC_@Mar 4 2010, 02:11 AM~16792643
> *I have a question for all of you in this topic.  Im glad this topic was started because I have heard something about Dayton that I really have not been able to get an answer to.
> 
> Is it true that the way Dayton makes thier wheels it gives them a different offset which allows someone riding with skirts to lay out thier car while the skirts are still on?  Ive been told that this only true with Daytons.  Otherwise you would have to shorten the rearend to be able to lay with any other set of wheels while the skirts are on.
> 
> Can anyone answer this question?
> 
> Thanks
> *


As far as i know both Dayton and Zenith got the same offset. 
Will clear skirts on older Impalas witout shorten/swapping the rear end.


----------



## bigg_E

Dayton all day, every day....... :biggrin:


----------



## BIGJ77MC

> _Originally posted by SIXFOE_@Mar 4 2010, 02:25 AM~16792928
> *As far as i know both Dayton and Zenith got the same offset.
> Will clear skirts on older Impalas witout shorten/swapping the rear end.
> *


thanks for the info


----------



## CHINGON66

> _Originally posted by BIGJ77MC_@Mar 4 2010, 09:37 PM~16798445
> *thanks for the info
> *


X2


----------



## TALKISCHEAP




----------



## ABRAXASS

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 17 2010, 11:49 AM~16916643
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice pic


----------



## Pure Perfection

D's


----------



## milian70

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Oct 9 2009, 02:00 PM~15313359
> *or here's a good alternative to both  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


* :0 :0 NICE LOOKING RIMS..!!! :thumbsup: ANYBODI KNOW WHERE COULD I GET A SET LIKE THAT??? *


----------



## magana75

Zs cross lace!!!


----------



## Ragtop Ted

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## supersporting88

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 17 2010, 12:49 PM~16916643
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Daytons FTW :cheesy: 




























Both make nice wheels :biggrin:


----------



## DanielDucati

aint that a beauty :thumbsup:



> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 17 2010, 10:49 AM~16916643
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## midwestcoast

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Oct 17 2009, 06:23 PM~15389200
> *Ok im back lol...
> I'm one of the people Jason has known with the leaky Z's. I havent said much about it.
> 
> First of all I will say I like JD. He seems like myself having a busines..kids and the love of lowriding. JD cut me a GREAT deal on my Zeniths. I bought a set of 13" 72 straight lace..color barrel..hub and off color nipples. It took a little longer than i exptected..about 6 months..but i figure quality and custom takes time.
> They were the most beautiful rims i ever owned..i've had a few sets of D's as well..and a few sets of custom chinas from Kieth.
> 
> The issue with mine seemed to maybe be wd40 was left on the rims when sealing. all 4 seals peeled off in one big piece. So i bought some tubes and sold the car. i wont go into everything..whats done is done. i still consider JD a friend of mine.
> 
> Zeniths hands down are the best looking rim out there in my opinion. If Dayton or WWK came up with the same KO's and hub ring I would have to reconsider.
> *


Z'S ARE THE SHIT BUT MY ONLY ISSUE WIT WHAT IVE HEARD FROM OTHER PEOPLE LIKE YOURS IS HOW LONG IT TAKES FOR YOUR RIMS TO GET THERE IT SHOULDN TAKE MORE THAN AT THE MOST 3WKS TO A MONTH FOR YOUR RIMS TO COME BACC,TAKIN CONSIDERATION THAT ITS A CUSTOM ORDER AND THEY TAKE A LIL LONGER BUT SIX MONTHS....THATS WAY TOO LONG WITH THAT AMOUNT OF TIME YOU COULD SAVED UP ENUFF TO BUY SOME DAYTONS AND I KNOW A COUPLE OF PEOPLE WHO HAVE HAD ISSUES WIT THATS ASPECT AND HAVE KIND OF SWAYED ME FROM GOIN WITH Z'S ALL THO I LOVE HOW THEY LOOK SO IDK JUST KIND OF TOGGLIN BACC AND FORTH WITH WHO TO GO WITH HAS ANYONE ELSE HAD THIS ISSUE WIT Z'S I ORDERED SUM COLORED SPOKE D'S B4 AND IT TOOK ABOUT 3WEEKS, G @ C WHEELS BUILT ME SUM CUSTOM RIMS IN 6 DAYS THAT WAS THE SHIT BUT WHAT DO YOU GUYS THINK?


----------



## hoppin62




----------



## azmobn06

:around: :around:


----------



## G.S. CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Jun 7 2010, 03:23 PM~17718273
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :biggrin:  :cheesy: :thumbsup: 

Mine allgold Real Og D's 15x10 n 72 spoke


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Jun 7 2010, 01:23 PM~17718273
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Right click save.


----------



## Ragtop Ted

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Jun 7 2010, 04:45 PM~17719969
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


What year was this??


----------



## 84regal

i roll D'Z


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by milian70_@Mar 17 2010, 12:45 PM~16917674
> * :0  :0 NICE LOOKING RIMS..!!! :thumbsup: ANYBODI KNOW WHERE COULD I GET A SET LIKE THAT???
> *


From me :biggrin: 100% U.S. wheel with the same offset as D'z


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Shit I totally forgot to track this topic ha ha. 

I ended up going with Z's. Dayton doesn't stand a chance against these bad ass mothers. Johnny down at Zenith Wire Wheel only has a little more work to do to them. The only thing left is to laser engrave "Shibby '64" along the bead of the rim. If you notice in the close ups of the hub the chrome ring in the hub says "Shibby '64" and "Zenith of California"

Like I said... Dayton doesn't stand a chance. Z's will be the only wheels rollin on my rides.


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Jun 7 2010, 03:45 PM~17719969
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Jun 7 2010, 01:23 PM~17718273
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wow i remember those ad's. man those days were the shit!! i used to stare at the dam ad's forever


----------



## CHINGON66

:cheesy:


> _Originally posted by bigg_E_@Mar 4 2010, 12:31 PM~16794126
> *Dayton all day, every day....... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## CHINGON66

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Jun 8 2010, 04:16 AM~17724642
> *Shit I totally forgot to track this topic ha ha.
> 
> I ended up going with Z's. Dayton doesn't stand a chance against these bad ass mothers. Johnny down at Zenith Wire Wheel only has a little more work to do to them. The only thing left is to laser engrave "Shibby '64" along the bead of the rim. If you notice in the close ups of the hub the chrome ring in the hub says "Shibby '64" and "Zenith of California"
> 
> Like I said... Dayton doesn't stand a chance. Z's will be the only wheels rollin on my rides.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE


----------



## CHINGON66

ZENITHS ALL MOFO DAY!!!!!!!.........


----------



## ESIDECADDY

IF YOUR GOING Z'S IT NEEDS TO BE O.G. CAMPBELL


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by ESIDECADDY_@Jun 8 2010, 12:28 PM~17728369
> *IF YOUR GOING Z'S IT NEEDS TO BE O.G. CAMPBELL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



naw man I disagree. I mean the only Campbells you're gonna find are used. Trust me... new Z's are just as nice, if not better.


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 8 2010, 04:07 AM~17725291
> *wow i remember those ad's. man those days were the shit!! i used to stare at the dam ad's forever
> *


Me too cause I could never afford them back then!


----------



## ESIDECADDY

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Jun 8 2010, 03:32 PM~17729523
> *naw man I disagree. I mean the only Campbells you're gonna find are used. Trust me... new Z's are just as nice, if not better.
> *


I SEE IT THIS WAY O.G. ZENITHS=OG. 5:20
NEW ZENITHS= COKER 5:20
I THINK I GO WITH OG HARD TO FIND BUT THIER OUT THERE


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 8 2010, 05:07 AM~17725291
> *wow i remember those ad's. man those days were the shit!! i used to stare at the dam ad's forever
> *


Yup. :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by ESIDECADDY_@Jun 8 2010, 03:18 PM~17729937
> *I SEE IT THIS WAY O.G. ZENITHS=OG. 5:20
> NEW ZENITHS= COKER 5:20
> I THINK I GO WITH OG HARD TO FIND BUT THIER OUT THERE
> *


----------



## danp68

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Oct 9 2009, 05:27 PM~15313578
> *I don't know if I want any colour in my wheels? I have seen some coloured spokes and rims and different configurations but I don't know if I like it. I really love all sparkle! All Chrome. I dunno?
> 
> My car is gonna be red, and this rim looks pretty good. Keep in mind it isn't a 72 spoke
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


not a fan of the color red,but these are nice!


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Oct 16 2009, 07:08 PM~15381774
> *zenith wire wheels , daytons are plain and cost way too much,
> *


I have both, I have all chrome 13x7 72 spoke Daytons and a set of 13x7 Zeniths. Theres way more options with color etc when it comes to Zeniths, try getting custom color match from Dayton, good luck.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Jun 8 2010, 01:16 AM~17724642
> *Shit I totally forgot to track this topic ha ha.
> 
> I ended up going with Z's. Dayton doesn't stand a chance against these bad ass mothers. Johnny down at Zenith Wire Wheel only has a little more work to do to them. The only thing left is to laser engrave "Shibby '64" along the bead of the rim. If you notice in the close ups of the hub the chrome ring in the hub says "Shibby '64" and "Zenith of California"
> 
> Like I said... Dayton doesn't stand a chance. Z's will be the only wheels rollin on my rides.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Wizzard

> _Originally posted by ESIDECADDY_@Jun 8 2010, 11:18 PM~17729937
> *I SEE IT THIS WAY O.G. ZENITHS=OG. 5:20
> NEW ZENITHS= COKER 5:20
> I THINK I GO WITH OG HARD TO FIND BUT THIER OUT THERE
> *


So every one who wanna roll Zeniths should hope to find a OG Zenith-set? 

I rather roll some new and improved Zenith wires of my own choice.


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT

> _Originally posted by ESIDECADDY_@Jun 8 2010, 12:28 PM~17728369
> *IF YOUR GOING Z'S IT NEEDS TO BE O.G. CAMPBELL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHINGON66

> _Originally posted by Wizzard_@Jun 9 2010, 01:44 AM~17733806
> *So every one who wanna roll Zeniths should hope to find a OG Zenith-set?
> 
> I rather roll some new and improved Zenith wires of my own choice.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by ESIDECADDY_@Jun 8 2010, 03:18 PM~17729937
> *I SEE IT THIS WAY O.G. ZENITHS=OG. 5:20
> NEW ZENITHS= COKER 5:20
> I THINK I GO WITH OG HARD TO FIND BUT THIER OUT THERE
> *



so you go with OG wires that are rusty and fucked up? like a set of OG 5.20's that are bald as fuck? c'mon man think about it.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 8 2010, 08:20 PM~17732730
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

I know man! There aren't any words for how awesome those wheels are! My wheels aren't even home yet, but every time I come on here and look at the pictures of my rims I freak right out!


----------



## BIGOTES_80

i want these rims on my ride but different color


----------



## CHINGON66

> _Originally posted by BIGOTES_80_@Jun 9 2010, 05:32 AM~17735018
> *i want these rims on my ride but different color
> *


 :uh:


----------



## ESIDECADDY

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Jun 9 2010, 02:03 AM~17734940
> *so you go with OG wires that are rusty and fucked up? like a set of OG 5.20's that are bald as fuck? c'mon man think about it.
> *


ARE THE BLACK CROSS LACE'S I POSTED UP EARLIER RUSTY AND MESSED UP NO. I WAS TALKING ABOUT A CLEAN SET


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by ESIDECADDY_@Jun 9 2010, 08:19 AM~17736465
> *ARE THE BLACK CROSS LACE'S I POSTED UP EARLIER  RUSTY AND MESSED UP NO. I WAS TALKING ABOUT A CLEAN SET
> *



okay yeah they're clean, but c'mon how often are you gonna find a set of wheels like that?


----------



## ivan619

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Oct 16 2009, 06:18 PM~15381823
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGGGBODYFLEET

tru's and 520's :biggrin: 14x7


----------



## BIGGGBODYFLEET

but i have to admit i have chinas cause my chips is low


----------



## SixDeuce

All I can say is I've had my Z's for a year and 3 leaked and loose spokes............there definitely nice looking. :dunno:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by SixDeuce_@Jun 10 2010, 05:17 PM~17752419
> *All I can say is I've had my Z's for a year and 3 leaked and loose spokes............there definitely nice looking. :dunno:
> *


ONE OF THOSE ISSUES CUSTOMER HAD A PROBLEM AND WE WERE NEVER NOTIFIED 

DONT COMPLAIN IF YOUR NOT GONNA TELL THE MANUFACTOR

P.S. I STILL HAVE MY WHEELS AND NEVER HAD ANY ISSUES


----------



## hatterr

LOOKIN FOR SOME 72 Z'S BUT I WANT DA BACK HUB N SOME OF THE DISH ENGRAVED, WHO CAN SEND ME 2 DA RIGHT DIRECTION?


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by Wizzard_@Jun 8 2010, 09:44 PM~17733806
> *So every one who wanna roll Zeniths should hope to find a OG Zenith-set?
> 
> I rather roll some new and improved Zenith wires of my own choice.
> *



:happysad:


----------



## SixDeuce

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Jun 10 2010, 05:43 PM~17752634
> *ONE OF THOSE ISSUES CUSTOMER HAD A PROBLEM AND WE WERE NEVER NOTIFIED
> 
> DONT COMPLAIN IF YOUR NOT GONNA TELL THE MANUFACTOR
> 
> P.S. I STILL HAVE MY WHEELS AND NEVER HAD ANY ISSUES
> *


Ok so my bad for leaving out the fact I *did contact *you on the leaking wheel and the other had loose spokes, and in fact you did fix and pretty fast, the only issue I had with that is I never got reimbursed my cost to ship them to you as they were only 3-4 mos.old. But next issue ring on hub coming of you basically told me to fix it myself, and since then another wheel leaking and since I'm gonna get stuck on shipping, not to mention dismount/remount which you said you don't cover since I bought them without tires I might as well do it myself. Like I said they are in fact some of the nicest wheels, this is just my own personal experience with them.


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

> _Originally posted by SixDeuce_@Jun 11 2010, 09:57 AM~17759236
> *Ok so my bad for leaving out the fact I did contact you on the leaking wheel and the other had loose spokes, and in fact you did fix and pretty fast, the only issue I had with that is I never got reimbursed my cost to ship them to you as they were only 3-4 mos.old. But next issue ring on hub coming of you basically told me to fix it myself, and since then another wheel leaking and since I'm gonna get stuck on shipping, not to mention dismount/remount which you said you don't cover since I bought them without tires I might as well do it myself. Like I said they are in fact some of the nicest wheels, this is just my own personal experience with them.
> *


SEND ME PICS OF THE LOOSE RINGS 
AGAIN NEVER HEARD ABOUT IT TILL NOW 
AND AS FOR THE MONEY NEVER HEARD ABOUT IT TILL NOW


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by SixDeuce_@Jun 11 2010, 09:57 AM~17759236
> *Ok so my bad for leaving out the fact I did contact you on the leaking wheel and the other had loose spokes, and in fact you did fix and pretty fast, the only issue I had with that is I never got reimbursed my cost to ship them to you as they were only 3-4 mos.old. But next issue ring on hub coming of you basically told me to fix it myself, and since then another wheel leaking and since I'm gonna get stuck on shipping, not to mention dismount/remount which you said you don't cover since I bought them without tires I might as well do it myself. Like I said they are in fact some of the nicest wheels, this is just my own personal experience with them.
> *



I don't wanna see this topic turn into a bitch-fest, just sayin


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Jun 11 2010, 04:28 PM~17762541
> *I don't wanna see this topic turn into a bitch-fest, just sayin
> *


 :h5:


----------



## 509Rider

Jd I pmed you but didn't get a responce, did you have a chance to inspect my wheel yet?


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by monsterpuff_@Dec 4 2009, 08:04 PM~15874493
> *12 year old daytons still shining
> 
> *


does dayton still make these kos or spinners what ever you want to call them


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Jun 8 2010, 02:32 PM~17729523
> *naw man I disagree. I mean the only Campbells you're gonna find are used. Trust me... new Z's are just as nice, if not better.
> *


og shit is always gonna get the upper hand IMO. its like if u have 800 u can get powdercoat chinas, any colors u want, or u can get a nice set of 72 daytons all chromes from mid 90's. i rather have the daytons.....


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jun 12 2010, 05:21 PM~17769665
> *does dayton still make these kos or spinners what ever you want to call them
> *


yes


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 12 2010, 07:29 PM~17769698
> *yes
> *


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Jun 7 2010, 03:23 PM~17718273
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i dont see any 88 here..when were the 88s first made and how old is this ad


----------



## lone star

id guess 88s came out in about 97? im not sure. they are only avail in 13s.


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 12 2010, 05:37 PM~17769733
> *id guess 88s came out in about 97? im not sure. they are only avail in 13s.
> *


I'm thinking a little earlier. I remember they had 72's in 13 and 14. Then they had 14 100's and 13 88's then the 13 100's. I'm thinking around 95?


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by lone star+Jun 12 2010, 07:37 PM~17769733-->
> 
> 
> 
> id guess 88s came out in about 97? im not sure. they are only avail in 13s.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats what i want..all chrome 13s with recessed shark fins but cant decide if i want 72s or 88s
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Ragtop Ted_@Jun 12 2010, 07:47 PM~17769794
> *I'm thinking a little earlier.  I remember they had 72's in 13 and 14.  Then they had 14 100's and 13 88's then the 13 100's.  I'm thinking around 95?
> *


----------



## texasgold

*my 88s* :biggrin: 


i dont know if this is true....but i thought they stopped making the 88s :dunno:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jun 12 2010, 07:01 PM~17769865
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my 88s :biggrin:
> i dont know if this is true....but i thought they stopped making the 88s :dunno:
> *


:yes:




Mines :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

my 88's pre-restoration...


----------



## ivan619

:0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jun 12 2010, 04:35 PM~17769722
> *i dont see any 88 here..when were the 88s first made and how old is this ad
> *


This ad is from 1994-95.


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Jun 12 2010, 01:25 PM~17768401
> *Jd I pmed you but didn't get a responce, did you have a chance to inspect my wheel yet?
> *


FIXXED PUT A NEW OUTER


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 12 2010, 05:29 PM~17769696
> *og shit is always gonna get the upper hand IMO.  its like if u have 800 u can get powdercoat chinas, any colors u want, or u can get a nice set of 72 daytons all chromes from mid 90's. i rather have the daytons.....
> *


  

Honestly, nothing looks better than all chrome IMO. I don't like all this colored dishes and shit, looks tacky. My opinion


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Jun 12 2010, 10:17 PM~17770713
> *This ad is from 1994-95.
> *


  i was only 4 or 5 depending on which year :happysad:


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jun 13 2010, 12:12 AM~17772252
> *
> 
> Honestly, nothing looks better than all chrome IMO. I don't like all this colored dishes and shit, looks tacky. My opinion
> *


I like all chrome the best as well. I also like a little color as well, depending on the color of the car, like maybe just the spokes.


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Jun 13 2010, 10:32 AM~17773996
> *I like all chrome the best as well.  I also like a little color as well, depending on the color of the car, like maybe just the spokes.
> *


----------



## lone star

i like all chrome too, but not the best. atleast have to have matching eagles on the spinners.


----------



## SW713

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 12 2010, 07:37 PM~17769733
> *id guess 88s came out in about 97? im not sure. they are only avail in 13s.
> *


nah before that. the first time i actually noticed them was in early '96, i thought they were the shit and was tryin to dump my 72s for some :uh:


----------



## SW713

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jun 13 2010, 11:46 AM~17773734
> *  i was only 4 or 5 depending on which year  :happysad:
> *



dayum youngsta :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 13 2010, 01:20 PM~17774849
> *i like all chrome too, but not the best.  atleast have to have matching eagles on the spinners.
> *


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jun 13 2010, 04:03 PM~17775054
> *dayum youngsta :biggrin:
> *


noumsayin...i should be trying to get some 26s like the rest of my homeboys instead of these small ass wheels


















:uh:


----------



## SW713

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jun 13 2010, 09:37 PM~17776982
> *noumsayin...i should be trying to get some 26s like the rest of my homeboys instead of these small ass wheels
> :uh:
> *



yea, i think they come with skinny jeans too :uh: 















:biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Jun 13 2010, 10:29 PM~17777459
> *yea, i think they come with skinny jeans too :uh:
> :biggrin:
> *


:burn:


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 12 2010, 05:29 PM~17769696
> *og shit is always gonna get the upper hand IMO.  its like if u have 800 u can get powdercoat chinas, any colors u want, or u can get a nice set of 72 daytons all chromes from mid 90's. i rather have the daytons.....
> *



or buy brand new Daytons....?


----------



## hoppin62

Today was a good day! Found some brand new Daytons, pre-stamped 72's 13x7 that have been in somones closet since 1995! All stamped 225C. The ko's are for sale, check my topic.


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Jun 22 2010, 08:11 PM~17859423
> *Today was a good day! Found some brand new Daytons, pre-stamped 72's 13x7 that have been in somones closet since 1995! All stamped 225C. The ko's are for sale, check my topic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## 509Rider

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Jun 22 2010, 07:11 PM~17859423
> *Today was a good day! Found some brand new Daytons, pre-stamped 72's 13x7 that have been in somones closet since 1995! All stamped 225C. The ko's are for sale, check my topic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Jun 22 2010, 06:11 PM~17859423
> *Today was a good day! Found some brand new Daytons, pre-stamped 72's 13x7 that have been in somones closet since 1995! All stamped 225C. The ko's are for sale, check my topic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Damn! Nice.  Good call on those Ko's....... those wheels need some chrome dog ears with chips or 3 bar swepts. :biggrin:


----------



## SW713

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Jun 22 2010, 08:11 PM~17859423
> *Today was a good day! Found some brand new Daytons, pre-stamped 72's 13x7 that have been in somones closet since 1995! All stamped 225C. The ko's are for sale, check my topic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



maaaaaayyyyyyyyynnnnnnneeee hell of a find homie!  




since no one has said anything yet.........

i got dibs in case he EVER has or wants to sell them (we can hope right?) :biggrin:


----------



## theloyaltyones

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 10 2010, 03:26 PM~16246090
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ANY ONE OUT THERE WITH SOME OF THESE KNOCKK OFFS FOR SALE :biggrin: PM ME


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Jun 22 2010, 06:02 PM~17859878
> *Damn!  Nice.    Good call on those Ko's....... those wheels need some chrome dog ears with chips or 3 bar swepts.  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Jun 22 2010, 06:02 PM~17859878
> *Damn!  Nice.    Good call on those Ko's....... those wheels need some chrome dog ears with chips or 3 bar swepts.  :biggrin:
> *


Like this? :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Jun 23 2010, 04:08 PM~17867426
> *Like this?  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :worship:


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Jun 23 2010, 02:08 PM~17867426
> *Like this?  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G+Jun 23 2010, 03:09 PM~17868571-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:  :worship:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Ragtop Ted_@Jun 23 2010, 03:22 PM~17868682
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Well..... I got 1% of my car done! :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Jun 23 2010, 04:57 PM~17868994
> *Well..... I got 1% of my car done!  :biggrin:
> *


I hear you.


----------



## MicrophoneFiend

Proof on the real thing not cheap as china replicas...


----------



## vouges17




----------



## bates87cutty

DAY-TON


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Jun 30 2010, 09:50 AM~17926249
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## FREAKY TALES

> _Originally posted by bates87cutty_@Jun 30 2010, 10:20 AM~17926462
> *DAY-TON
> *


DAYTON WIRE WHEELS All the way. I'll post my most stash in a bit


----------



## theloyaltyones

> _Originally posted by bates87cutty_@Jun 30 2010, 10:20 AM~17926462
> *DAY-TON
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by FREAKY TALES_@Jun 30 2010, 09:36 AM~17926607
> *DAYTON WIRE WHEELS All the way. I'll post my most stash in a bit
> *


----------



## kandylac

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jun 12 2010, 06:01 PM~17769865
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MY 88's</span>[/i]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by kandylac_@Jul 1 2010, 06:11 PM~17939737
> *MY 88's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## DanielDucati

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jun 12 2010, 06:01 PM~17769865
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my 88s :biggrin:
> i dont know if this is true....but i thought they stopped making the 88s :dunno:
> *


Dayton started to make the 88's in a 13" again as of Feb 2010.... :thumbsup: .....which doesnt make them as valuable as once thought....  but they still are bad ass!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## blvddav




----------



## gmo442

Dayton all the way... Zenith if you need a lower price or the custom combos....

How many of us have 10-20-30+ year old Daytons with no issues? MANY of us.

the current owner of zenith bought it in 2006 so theres no documented history of how long their current rims will last, you cant compare to the OLD Campbell Zeniths or assume that because your 20 yr old Zeniths were good the current ones are too.

and MANY people have already reported problems with zeniths under the current 2006 company, buying a name doesnt mean its the same quality as old zeniths


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Jun 23 2010, 02:08 PM~17867426
> *Like this?  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


classic. :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:

check the sig


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 4 2010, 06:00 AM~17957466
> *classic.  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> 
> check the sig
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Wizzard

> _Originally posted by gmo442_@Jul 4 2010, 02:55 PM~17957447
> *Dayton all the way... Zenith if you need a lower price or the custom combos....
> 
> How many of us have 10-20-30+ year old Daytons with no issues?  MANY of us.
> 
> the current owner of zenith bought it in 2006 so theres no documented history of how long their current rims will last, you cant compare to the OLD Campbell Zeniths or assume that because your 20 yr old Zeniths were good the current ones are too.
> 
> and MANY people have already reported problems with zeniths under the current 2006 company, buying a name doesnt mean its the same quality as old zeniths
> *


I wouldnt mind having Daytons, but I rather support a real rider that has been real innovative in the making of lowrider wire wheels since he took over Zenith.

And if some people had issues, well were only human and sometimes we all make mistakes... Even the allmighty Dayton fuck stuff up too, aint that right Vogues17?  

But thats the reason why they got warranties to cover stuff up.


----------



## avengemydeath

pretty much the same cept dayton's nipples are lined up perfect, zeniths are not


----------



## Magik007

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jun 12 2010, 08:08 PM~17769895
> *:yes:
> Mines :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



^^Im looking for a set like these, looking to trade my dog ears for them^^ 

Heres my set


----------



## theloyaltyones

> _Originally posted by Wizzard_@Jul 4 2010, 04:45 PM~17960228
> *I wouldnt mind having Daytons, but I rather support a real rider that has been real innovative in the making of lowrider wire wheels since he took over Zenith.
> 
> And if some people had issues, well were only human and sometimes we all make mistakes... Even the allmighty Dayton fuck stuff up too, aint that right Vogues17?
> 
> But thats the reason why they got warranties to cover stuff up.
> *


DAYTONZ ALL THE WAY!!!!


----------



## Wizzard




----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Oct 13 2009, 01:25 PM~15343148
> *i still haven't seen any company other then Dayton with a 3 year warranty
> If im spending a large amount on some wheels, then i would want some sort of coverage
> *


I RUN DAYTONS, AND TRUE RAYS, BUT I LIKE THE FACT I CAN JUST GET ON THE PHONE AN BUY RIMS, AND HAVE THEM DELIVERED WITHIN A FEW DAYS.


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by gmo442_@Jul 4 2010, 06:55 AM~17957447
> *Dayton all the way... Zenith if you need a lower price or the custom combos....
> 
> How many of us have 10-20-30+ year old Daytons with no issues?  MANY of us.
> 
> the current owner of zenith bought it in 2006 so theres no documented history of how long their current rims will last, you cant compare to the OLD Campbell Zeniths or assume that because your 20 yr old Zeniths were good the current ones are too.
> 
> and MANY people have already reported problems with zeniths under the current 2006 company, buying a name doesnt mean its the same quality as old zeniths
> *


 :uh:


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

> _Originally posted by gmo442_@Jul 4 2010, 06:55 AM~17957447
> *Dayton all the way... Zenith if you need a lower price or the custom combos....
> 
> How many of us have 10-20-30+ year old Daytons with no issues?  MANY of us.
> 
> the current owner of zenith bought it in 2006 so theres no documented history of how long their current rims will last, you cant compare to the OLD Campbell Zeniths or assume that because your 20 yr old Zeniths were good the current ones are too.
> 
> and MANY people have already reported problems with zeniths under the current 2006 company, buying a name doesnt mean its the same quality as old zeniths
> *


IM GUESSING THIS IS THE WWK POEOPLE AGAIN

I HAD MORE WHEELS THATN YOU CAN COUNT AND HAD NO PROBLEM 
DAYTONS
CROWNS 
ROADSTER
TRUSPOKES
OG WIRE WHEELS 
SUPREMES
SINISTERS
CRAGERS
LA WIRES
ROADSTARS
ZENITHS
LUXORS

AND NEVER HAD ANY ISSUES


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

> _Originally posted by Wizzard_@Jul 4 2010, 04:45 PM~17960228
> *I wouldnt mind having Daytons, but I rather support a real rider that has been real innovative in the making of lowrider wire wheels since he took over Zenith.
> 
> And if some people had issues, well were only human and sometimes we all make mistakes... Even the allmighty Dayton fuck stuff up too, aint that right Vogues17?
> 
> But thats the reason why they got warranties to cover stuff up.
> *


AS FOR THE ORDERING DAYTON PULLS THE WHEELS OFF THE SHELVE AND STILL TAKES 5 WEEKS TO DO SO JUST AS BTC

BUT IVE NEVER HAD AN ISSUE WITH DAYTONS SHIT ILL STILL ROLL SOME IM NOT TRIPPING


----------



## FREAKY TALES




----------



## FREAKY TALES




----------



## azmobn06




----------



## theloyaltyones

[/quote]
:wow: :wow: :0 :0 THIS FUCKEN GUY ..DAMMN :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## malomonte

> :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

> _Originally posted by FREAKY TALES_@Jul 6 2010, 08:07 PM~17977933
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


MINE WERE ON MY CARS


----------



## Wizzard




----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

> _Originally posted by Wizzard_@Jul 6 2010, 09:16 PM~17978798
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SHIT IF I PUT ALL THE PICS OF WHEELS I BUILD I WOULD JUMP THIS TOPIC 20 PAGES :biggrin: 

BUT LIKE I SAID IVE HAD DAYTONS TOO


----------



## 925rider




----------



## G.S. CUSTOMS

Mine OG Real Daytons 14s 72 spke


----------



## Wizzard

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Jul 7 2010, 05:22 AM~17978875
> *SHIT IF I PUT ALL THE PICS OF WHEELS I BUILD I WOULD JUMP THIS TOPIC 20 PAGES  :biggrin:
> 
> BUT LIKE I SAID IVE HAD DAYTONS TOO
> *


Yeah I know. 
So how was your birthday old man? :biggrin:


----------



## graham

72 spokes.


----------



## FREAKY TALES




----------



## Donnie Brasco

> _Originally posted by ''79blkmonte''_@Oct 9 2009, 05:11 PM~15313930
> *well well well i'll tell you this if u get d's you can never go wrong
> 
> now z's they got a hella look i have some thats the only reason i got them now if you get some make sure u get tubes in them cause you might have some leeks and yes i would get them again all cause of the
> great look they have :thumbsup:
> *


i got Daytons and would never buy anythin else :biggrin: but to each their own


----------



## Donnie Brasco

no substitute :thumbsup:


----------



## surwestrider

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Oct 9 2009, 03:40 PM~15313699
> *Theyre generic, no name, but they're made here in the U.S. (California) and we're distributing them... the quality is fantastic!
> And its the only other way to get a 72 spoke besides D'z and Z's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


IS THE OFFSET THE SAME AS DEEZ OR ZEEZ FOR A BIG BODY AND ARE THEY PLAYED ON STAINLESS STEAL AND DO YOU HAVE ANY WARRANTY ON THE RIMS?


----------



## papiloco1

D's or Z's. That IS the question. Whatever you want. It's your money, it's your style and it's ultimately YOUR decision. 

I roll Dayton's but that's me.. Good luck with whatever you decide.


----------



## NmE60

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Oct 9 2009, 02:00 PM~15313359
> *or here's a good alternative to both  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I WANT THOSE KNOCKOFFS FOR MY DAYTONS.........HOW MUCH? PM ME


----------



## 81.7.TX.

Im gonna buy Daytons cause it seems to always be the buyers fault or the tire shop that mounted the tires when there is a problem with Zs!!


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Jun 22 2010, 07:11 PM~17859423
> *Today was a good day! Found some brand new Daytons, pre-stamped 72's 13x7 that have been in somones closet since 1995! All stamped 225C. The ko's are for sale, check my topic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i`d keep them if you can,,the older build are nicer than the new ones.
i have a couple sets of the pre-stamped 72`s, 
pm me your price on these


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Aug 13 2010, 11:59 AM~18302639
> *i`d keep them if you can,,the older build are nicer than the new ones.
> i have a couple sets of the pre-stamped 72`s,
> pm me your price on these
> *


Only the ko's were sold, I am keeping these D's!


----------



## baggedout81

Funny part is The topic starter Shibby went w/ Z's painted and engraved.There dope as chit


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Jun 22 2010, 06:11 PM~17859423
> *Today was a good day! Found some brand new Daytons, pre-stamped 72's 13x7 that have been in somones closet since 1995! All stamped 225C. The ko's are for sale, check my topic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


man seriously. i dont know if i would put those on a car. those cannot be replaced. man thats a hell of a find.


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 13 2010, 04:58 PM~18304565
> *man seriously. i dont know if i would put those on a car. those cannot be replaced.  man thats a hell of a find.
> *


Maybe by the time my car is done, they will be classics! Lol! :biggrin:


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Aug 13 2010, 12:23 PM~18302384
> *Im gonna buy Daytons cause it seems to always be the buyers fault or the tire shop that mounted the tires when there is a problem with Zs!!
> *


yeah ask dude from san jose what really happened to the wheels 
then ask the guy from canada he told me his has been mounting tires for ever buy when they checked it it was the valve stem 

funny how when our tire guy mounts the tires they dont leak

now im not saying we havent messed up cause yes we have and so has dayton 

call dayton and tell them you bought your wheels last year and now its leaking and see what they tell you


----------



## APACHERX3

DAYTON ON MINES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## menace59




----------



## touchdowntodd

SELL ME THOSE 72S!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DanielDucati

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Aug 13 2010, 12:23 PM~18302384
> *Im gonna buy Daytons cause it seems to always be the buyers fault or the tire shop that mounted the tires when there is a problem with Zs!!
> *


Dayton Wire Wheel will not repair the seal for free,I bought a brand new set of 13x7-72 spoke Dayton's back Jan'08 and one of them fuckers leaked from 1 of the spokes when I barely got the tire mounted,keep in mind they were brand new not used,when I called Dayton and talked to Gary(Which he is cool as ice water over there) told me what was under warrenty and what wasn't,and I had to pay for the shipping and for it to be repaired thru them but they would do it.....At the time I was kind of pissed off but you figure its gonna cost way more to ship and pay for repairs thru them than just doing it yourself(resealing)...Sometime's I Wish I would of went with Zenith and had JD build me them 60 spokes I had a hard on for.... :biggrin:


----------



## menace59

> _Originally posted by menace59_@Aug 14 2010, 12:38 PM~18308736
> *
> *



by the way I also like Zenith's. I just had a set 2 months ago. I jumped on the Dayton sale because I wanted to have both. :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by menace59_@Aug 14 2010, 12:38 PM~18308736
> *
> *


Nice , really like the ko's.


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Aug 13 2010, 08:43 PM~18304775
> *yeah ask dude from san jose what really happened to the wheels
> then ask the guy from canada he told me his has been mounting tires for ever buy when they checked it it was the valve stem
> 
> funny how when our tire guy mounts the tires they dont leak
> 
> now im not saying we havent messed up cause yes we have and so has dayton
> 
> call dayton and tell them you bought your wheels last year and now its leaking and see what they tell you  *


Its the way you come off when someone says they have a problem with your rims! :uh: RUDE, DISRESPECTFUL, NO CUSTOMER SERVICE! (My Opinion from what I see here on LIL)

I was wanting to ask you that!! "What kind of QUALITY CONTROL do you guys do to ensure defects are caught before leaving your facility?"  

You are correct you should not have to valid a warranty when a years time has passed! But on the same note DONT BE AN ASS about it!  

You do build some of the nicest rims on the MARKET! But your attitude is what strays me away from buying Zs!  



> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Aug 14 2010, 07:57 PM~18310145
> *Dayton Wire Wheel will not repair the seal for free,I bought a brand new set of 13x7-72 spoke Dayton's back Jan'08 and one of them fuckers leaked from 1 of the spokes when I barely got the tire mounted,keep in mind they were brand new not used,when I called Dayton and talked to Gary(Which he is cool as ice water over there) told me what was under warrenty and what wasn't,and I had to pay for the shipping and for it to be repaired thru them but they would do it.....At the time I was kind of pissed off but you figure its gonna cost way more to ship and pay for repairs thru them than just doing it yourself(resealing)...Sometime's I Wish I would of went with Zenith and had JD build me them 60 spokes I had a hard on for.... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


The most important part of the conversation!  CUSTOMER SERVICE goes along ways in my book!


----------



## Guest

:happysad: dam im thinking of just going z's and right off the bat getting inner tubes then i should have no problems and the wheels are bad ass at a great price....i e-mailed dayton and they quoted me $2400 for 88's or 100's plus... $180 in shipping to california.plus 2 dollars per spoke for colored blue spokes to be exact!!!!! thats insane! did they forget we are in a bad economy?...i know you get what you pay for but it sounds to me if i just do the inner tube..i can roll some bad ass z's...color spokes and engraved for a fraction of the cost......shit i can pick them up my self. and save on shipping and be all good i wonder what a set of 100's from zenith with blue spokes would cost me? :dunno:


----------



## Guest

:happysad: dam im thinking of just going z's and right off the bat getting inner tubes then i should have no problems and the wheels are bad ass ....i e-mailed dayton and they quoted me $2400 for 88's or 100's plus... $180 in shipping to california.plus 2 dollars per spoke for colored blue spokes to be exact!!!!! thats insane! did they forget we are in a bad economy?...i know you get what you pay for but it sounds to me if i just do the inner tube..i can roll some bad ass z's...color spokes and engraved for a fraction of the cost......shit i can pick them up my self. and save on shipping and be all good i wonder what a set of 100's from zenith with blue spokes would cost me? :dunno:


----------



## touchdowntodd

ask JD .. they wont be that much thats for sure

and if you pay him right he will make custom # of spokes.. the 60s are way slick.. im sure he could do 88s


----------



## CHINGON66

ZENITHS ON MINES


----------



## Wizzard

> _Originally posted by homie_@Aug 16 2010, 06:57 PM~18321991
> *:happysad: dam im thinking of just going z's and right off the bat getting inner tubes then i should have no problems and the wheels are bad ass ....i e-mailed dayton and they quoted me $2400 for 88's or 100's plus... $180 in shipping to california.plus 2 dollars per spoke for colored blue spokes to be exact!!!!! thats insane! did they forget we are in a bad economy?...i know you get what you pay for but it sounds to me if i just do the inner tube..i can roll some bad ass z's...color spokes and engraved for a fraction of the cost......shit i can pick them up my self. and save on shipping and be  all good i wonder what a set of 100's from zenith with blue spokes would cost me? :dunno:
> *


Why would you need the inner tube? 
I roll Zeniths tube less all day.

And you would probably save almost 1K going with Zenith, and the fact you live in LA makes it even easier.


----------



## chapulincolorao

DAYTON WARRATY ? vS ZENITH WARRANTY ?
CHROME?
LOOSE SPOKE?
COLOR ?
KNOCK OFFS?


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Aug 16 2010, 08:02 AM~18320548
> *Its the way you come off when someone says they have a problem with your rims!  :uh: RUDE, DISRESPECTFUL, NO CUSTOMER SERVICE! (My Opinion from what I see here on LIL)
> 
> I was wanting to ask you that!! "What kind of QUALITY CONTROL do you guys do to ensure defects are caught before leaving your facility?"
> 
> You are correct you should not have to valid a warranty when a years time has passed! But on the same note DONT BE AN ASS about it!
> 
> You do build some of the nicest rims on the MARKET! But your attitude is what strays me away from buying Zs!
> The most important part of the conversation!   CUSTOMER SERVICE goes along ways in my book!
> *


HAVE YOU EVER TALKED TO ME ON THE PHONE OR DELT WITH ME PERSONALLY 

NO YOU JUST READ WHAT YOU WANT 

REMBER IM A STREET RIDER IVE BEEN IN HOPS IVE BEEN IN COMPETITION AND I WILL NO SUGAR COAT SHIT OR KISS ANYONES ASS 
YOU ARE ONLY LOOKIN AT ONE SIDE OF THE STORY 

AS FOR THE WARRANTY I GET PEOPLE THAT WANT STUFF FOR FREE ALL THE TIME HOMIE I HAVE 8 KIDS AND A WIFE IM NOT GONNA TAKE FOOD OFF THERE PLATES CAUSE SOME GUY RODE ON HIS WHEELS FOR 2 YEARS AND DIDNT TAKE CARE OF THEM 

AND LAST READ EVERYTHING YOU SAY TO ME AND HOW YOU SAY IT


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

> _Originally posted by homie_@Aug 16 2010, 10:39 AM~18321824
> *:happysad: dam im thinking of just going z's and right off the bat getting inner tubes then i should have no problems and the wheels are bad ass at a great price....i e-mailed dayton and they quoted me $2400 for 88's or 100's plus... $180 in shipping to california.plus 2 dollars per spoke for colored blue spokes to be exact!!!!! thats insane! did they forget we are in a bad economy?...i know you get what you pay for but it sounds to me if i just do the inner tube..i can roll some bad ass z's...color spokes and engraved for a fraction of the cost......shit i can pick them up my self. and save on shipping and be  all good i wonder what a set of 100's from zenith with blue spokes would cost me? :dunno:
> *


WE DONT ALLWAYS HAVE WHEELS THAT LEAK INFACT ITS STRANGE WHEN WE MOUNT THEM WE RARLEY HAVE AN ISSUE :0 FUNNY HUH


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

> _Originally posted by chapulincolorao_@Aug 16 2010, 02:47 PM~18324244
> *DAYTON  WARRATY ? vS ZENITH  WARRANTY ?
> CHROME?
> LOOSE SPOKE?
> COLOR ?
> KNOCK OFFS?
> *


WE ALL HAVE GUIDLINES
TRIPLE BOTH WAYS 
IT HAPPENS IN A IMPERFECT WORLD
WE DO ALMOST IMPOSSIBLE COLOR MATCHING
SAME ALMOST UNBREAKABLE


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Aug 16 2010, 05:06 PM~18324449
> *HAVE YOU EVER TALKED TO ME ON THE PHONE OR DELT WITH ME PERSONALLY
> 
> NO YOU JUST READ WHAT YOU WANT
> 
> REMBER IM A STREET RIDER IVE BEEN IN HOPS IVE BEEN IN COMPETITION AND I WILL NO SUGAR COAT SHIT OR KISS ANYONES ASS
> YOU ARE ONLY LOOKIN AT ONE SIDE OF THE STORY
> 
> AS FOR THE WARRANTY I GET PEOPLE THAT WANT STUFF FOR FREE ALL THE TIME HOMIE I HAVE 8 KIDS AND A WIFE IM NOT GONNA TAKE FOOD OFF THERE PLATES CAUSE SOME GUY RODE ON HIS WHEELS FOR 2 YEARS AND DIDNT TAKE CARE OF THEM
> 
> AND LAST READ EVERYTHING YOU SAY TO ME AND HOW YOU SAY IT
> *


Yes I bought a hammer from you bought a yr ago!! :uh: You DIDNT READ THE INSTRUCTIONS on where to ship it and it ended up getting shipped to my old house! I called you, and you gave me an attitude!  Act like I dont know who you are!! Please! :uh: 

I read what i see!! And interpret it accordingly!  

LA LA LA :LIFE STORY: LA LA LA 

If Im coming off as RUDE & DISRESPECTFUL oh well! TASTE OF YOUR OWN MEDICINE!   

Im done I stated already Im buying Ds! GOOD LUCK TO YOU!


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Aug 16 2010, 04:08 PM~18324481
> *WE DONT ALLWAYS HAVE WHEELS THAT LEAK INFACT ITS STRANGE WHEN WE MOUNT THEM WE RARLEY HAVE AN ISSUE  :0 FUNNY HUH
> *


thanx for the info and the more i look at them..the more i like the z's just wonder what they would cost...exactly like the blue spoke one's on the post earlier :dunno:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Wizzard_@Aug 16 2010, 03:31 PM~18324072
> *Why would you need the inner tube?
> I roll Zeniths tube less all day.
> 
> And you would probably save almost 1K going with Zenith, and the fact you live in LA makes it even easier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


the reason why i say i would start with an inner tube is because it seems like thats what people's only problem is..so i figure i would just cut thru the chase and get it over with those blue spokes are exactly what i need in 13's......my frame is almost done getting fully wrapped..so it wont be long..since powder coating only takes a week after that...what did you pay for those?.and thanx for the feedback


----------



## CHINGON66

> _Originally posted by homie_@Aug 17 2010, 12:39 PM~18331618
> *the reason why i say i would start with an inner tube is because it seems like thats what people's only problem is..so i figure i would just cut thru the chase and get it over with those blue spokes are exactly what i need in 13's......my frame is almost done getting fully wrapped..so it wont be long..since powder coating only takes a week after that...what did you pay for those?.and thanx for the feedback
> *


no pues gwow!


----------



## CHINGON66

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Aug 16 2010, 07:06 PM~18324449
> *HAVE YOU EVER TALKED TO ME ON THE PHONE OR DELT WITH ME PERSONALLY
> 
> NO YOU JUST READ WHAT YOU WANT
> 
> REMBER IM A STREET RIDER IVE BEEN IN HOPS IVE BEEN IN COMPETITION AND I WILL NO SUGAR COAT SHIT OR KISS ANYONES ASS
> YOU ARE ONLY LOOKIN AT ONE SIDE OF THE STORY
> 
> AS FOR THE WARRANTY I GET PEOPLE THAT WANT STUFF FOR FREE ALL THE TIME HOMIE I HAVE 8 KIDS AND A WIFE IM NOT GONNA TAKE FOOD OFF THERE PLATES CAUSE SOME GUY RODE ON HIS WHEELS FOR 2 YEARS AND DIDNT TAKE CARE OF THEM
> 
> AND LAST READ EVERYTHING YOU SAY TO ME AND HOW YOU SAY IT
> *


8?PINCHE CONEJO :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## 509Rider

> _Originally posted by homie_@Aug 17 2010, 09:39 AM~18331618
> *the reason why i say i would start with an inner tube is because it seems like thats what people's only problem is..so i figure i would just cut thru the chase and get it over with those blue spokes are exactly what i need in 13's......my frame is almost done getting fully wrapped..so it wont be long..since powder coating only takes a week after that...what did you pay for those?.and thanx for the feedback
> *


Spending all that money on wheels and running tubes is retarded, tubes will not last either especially on a cut car


----------



## Wizzard

> _Originally posted by homie_@Aug 17 2010, 04:39 PM~18331618
> *the reason why i say i would start with an inner tube is because it seems like thats what people's only problem is..so i figure i would just cut thru the chase and get it over with those blue spokes are exactly what i need in 13's......my frame is almost done getting fully wrapped..so it wont be long..since powder coating only takes a week after that...what did you pay for those?.and thanx for the feedback
> *


I wouldnt recommend putting tubes inside any wire wheel, i tried to put tubes in my old leaky chinas before i resealed them myself.
The tubes went flat 2 times in one week...I can tell you that it was a real pain in the ass. (no ****)

The only reason why i think it happened is beacause i ran 13x7 wires with brand new 155/80 13", just the way I think a lowrider should run if you dont got 520´s. The tube is adapted to fit the tire and the tire isnt made to fit rims as wide as 7", therefore the tube is moving around inside the tire, with the tube moving around it wears down at the valve and eventually the tube and tire will be flat.

My 2 cents.

Oh and if you decide to go with Zenith I think you have a one year warranty for leaking spokes...Correct me if im wrong JD, I just remember seeing that a while ago.


----------



## Wizzard

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Aug 17 2010, 11:56 PM~18335271
> *Spending all that money on wheels and running tubes is retarded, tubes will not last either especially on a cut car
> *


X2.


----------



## excalibur

> _Originally posted by Wizzard_@Jul 7 2010, 12:16 AM~17978798
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


some of the nicest wheels I have seen yet. thats traditional!


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Wizzard_@Aug 17 2010, 04:59 PM~18335304
> *I wouldnt recommend putting tubes inside any wire wheel, i tried to put tubes in my old leaky chinas before i resealed them myself.
> The tubes went flat 2 times in one week...I can tell you that it was a real pain in the ass. (no ****)
> 
> The only reason why i think it happened is beacause i ran 13x7 wires with brand new 155/80 13", just the way I think a lowrider should run if you dont got 520´s. The tube is adapted to fit the tire and the tire isnt made to fit rims as wide as 7", therefore the tube is moving around inside the tire, with the tube moving around it wears down at the valve and eventually the tube and tire will be flat.
> 
> My 2 cents.
> 
> Oh and if you decide to go with Zenith I think you have a one year warranty for leaking spokes...Correct me if im wrong JD, I just remember seeing that a while ago.
> *


kool thanx for the input..i will for sure go z"s.....very helpful info tubeless is the way to roll :biggrin:


----------



## CHINGON66

ZENITH TTT


----------



## mrcadillac

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Aug 14 2010, 05:57 PM~18310145
> *Dayton Wire Wheel will not repair the seal for free,I bought a brand new set of 13x7-72 spoke Dayton's back Jan'08 and one of them fuckers leaked from 1 of the spokes when I barely got the tire mounted,keep in mind they were brand new not used,when I called Dayton and talked to Gary(Which he is cool as ice water over there) told me what was under warrenty and what wasn't,and I had to pay for the shipping and for it to be repaired thru them but they would do it.....At the time I was kind of pissed off but you figure its gonna cost way more to ship and pay for repairs thru them than just doing it yourself(resealing)...Sometime's I Wish I would of went with Zenith and had JD build me them 60 spokes I had a hard on for.... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


the guy is ''cool as ice water''  :0 ..........................but he still charged you to ship and repair your expensive ass brand new dayton :ugh: :buttkick: QVOLE! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## JASJR

What happend to the zenith web site?


----------



## hoppin62

What is this world comming to!!! :0 :0


----------



## mrcadillac

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Sep 25 2010, 04:49 PM~18660858
> *What is this world comming to!!!  :0  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats an ugly couch :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by mrcadillac_@Sep 25 2010, 03:52 PM~18660872
> *thats an ugly couch :wow:  :biggrin:
> *


That's my bed! :biggrin:


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Sep 25 2010, 04:56 PM~18660895
> *That's my bed!  :biggrin:
> *


id sleep on that couch too :biggrin:


----------



## mrcadillac

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 25 2010, 07:08 PM~18661608
> *id sleep on that couch too  :biggrin:
> *


 :ugh: todo joto!


----------



## maximus63

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 25 2010, 09:08 PM~18661608
> *id sleep on that couch too  :biggrin:
> *


are the guns used to protect the rims or your bed?? :machinegun:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by menace59_@Aug 14 2010, 01:38 PM~18308736
> *
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by maximus63_@Sep 25 2010, 07:21 PM~18662000
> *are the guns used to protect the rims or your bed?? :machinegun:
> *


Rims at all costs!


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by mrcadillac_@Sep 25 2010, 07:12 PM~18661943
> *:ugh: todo joto!
> *


 :boink: :boink:


----------



## theloyaltyones

D'z :biggrin:


----------



## Catalyzed

> _Originally posted by theloyaltyones_@Dec 11 2010, 06:56 PM~19302626
> *D'z :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## cornbreadscaddy

DAYTONS


----------



## THE PETE-STA

DAYTONS!!!


----------



## DanielDucati

:thumbsup: ,now put them on your low-low.



> _Originally posted by theloyaltyones_@Dec 11 2010, 04:56 PM~19302626
> *D'z :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## theloyaltyones

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Dec 12 2010, 10:11 AM~19306842
> *:thumbsup: ,now put them on your low-low.
> *


  ..soon homie waitin on a few more parts for the rag..shoes are ready :biggrin:


----------



## theloyaltyones

[/quote]


----------



## Stomper714

> _Originally posted by theloyaltyones_@Dec 11 2010, 05:56 PM~19302626
> *D'z :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much shipped :biggrin:


----------



## ivan619

> _Originally posted by theloyaltyones_@Dec 11 2010, 04:56 PM~19302626
> *D'z :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


OH MY! :worship: :worship:


----------



## drasticlolo

72 SPOKE DAYTON FOR LIFE


----------



## DanielDucati

> _Originally posted by drasticlolo_@Dec 27 2010, 06:22 AM~19429492
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 72 SPOKE DAYTON FOR LIFE
> *


lets see the full front view :thumbsup: ........I was thinking about getting the same thing done but with the og eagle on the ko instead.... :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by theloyaltyones_@Dec 11 2010, 05:56 PM~19302626
> *D'z :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: 
NICE!


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by drasticlolo_@Dec 27 2010, 07:22 AM~19429492
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 72 SPOKE DAYTON FOR LIFE
> *


PRE-STAMPED?
DOUBLE STAMPED?


----------



## drasticlolo

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Dec 27 2010, 07:51 AM~19429962
> *225A ON THE BACK OF THE HUB :0*


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by drasticlolo_@Dec 27 2010, 05:22 AM~19429492
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 72 SPOKE DAYTON FOR LIFE
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## Impslap

> _Originally posted by drasticlolo_@Dec 27 2010, 06:22 AM~19429492
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 72 SPOKE DAYTON FOR LIFE
> *


Man, that's hardcore. I could never do that cuz I might get tired of the k/o style and want to switch it up.


----------



## Stomper714

> _Originally posted by drasticlolo_@Dec 27 2010, 07:22 AM~19429492
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 72 SPOKE DAYTON FOR LIFE
> *


 :wow:


----------



## player85

Roll Dz or get on your knees que no Drasticlolo :thumbsup:


----------



## drasticlolo

> _Originally posted by player85_@Dec 28 2010, 12:23 AM~19437780
> *Roll Dz or get on your knees que no Drasticlolo  :thumbsup:
> *


will....aren't you lucky you sold you a set now ? :wow:


----------



## player85

Yup lac lookin sick to thanks :biggrin: ha ha ha


----------



## theloyaltyones

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Dec 27 2010, 08:50 AM~19429958
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> NICE!
> *


YESS SIRR AND THESE BITCHES ARE CLEAN


----------



## theloyaltyones

D'z :biggrin:


----------



## UCETAH

TTT


----------



## Envious Touch

Envious Touch said:


> Pre-Stampped Daytons with Zenith Knock-offs


TTT


----------



## maximus63

Daytons


----------



## 13OZKAR

TTT... DAYTONS!!!


----------



## FREAKY TALES

DZ,DAYTON, DAYTONS, DAYNAS!!!
how does that saying go? 
IF YOU AIN'T GOT DAYTONS, YOU AIN'T GOT ****!!


----------



## MR.59

theloyaltyones said:


> D'z :biggrin:


THOSE LOOK FAMILAR


----------



## Vatolocos

FREAKY TALES said:


> DZ,DAYTON, DAYTONS, DAYNAS!!!
> how does that saying go?
> QUOTE]
> 
> Real "G's" roll "Z's"


----------

